# (IRR) The Rokugan Industrial Revolution (OOC) (Turn 1)



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2002)

*The Rokugan Industrial Revolution (OOC) (Turn 1)*

Alright, be soft on me. This turn is going to be the hardest on me, since it's not as organized as I'd love to have it. I "could' spend more time on developing the tools... but I disagree with doing  that for now. I think I NEED to push this game for my own motivation, and I need to experience the responsibility, so that I can best judge what I need to do.

Alot of NEEDS... 

Keep it slow for the first day or two for me. Would be nice to try to memorize everyone's templates completely so I don't get lost in the pile as I seem to...

And at the end of the turn, that's when I'll start the Big Revising.

That will include doing the excel template and normal template better, and re-creating the lists post more efficiently. I think I was just taught how to make the thing functional for drag/drop stuff...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2002)

...and thus the madness begins...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 26, 2002)

Hehe... well gw, we'll see just how long rokugan lasts in comparison to greyhawk.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Hehe... well gw, we'll see just how long rokugan lasts in comparison to greyhawk.  *




Heh... not very? 

And this time, I *promise* I won't be nuking any mountain ranges called the Godspires...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 26, 2002)

Can anyone repost the links to the 2 Rokugan maps which I love so much? At my college room here and not my links at home available 

And cream could you update the lists? (Mine need a little work-20PL is different)

Let's get it on! SInce I believe Gotei is MY palace =] (not even sure :S)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok my palace =]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 26, 2002)

If still needed, the maps:
http://www.kolumbus.fi/ksaarto/map/Map.html

http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html

The Phoenix will host the Test of the Jade Champion. Unless I say otherwise, assume that the rules are the same as Lichtenhart's Test of the Emerald Champion. The most important change of course, is that magic is excepted from those who want to participate. No gaijin or ronin, please, and shugenja only. Everyone who wants to enter the test will be checked for taint.
If possible, I would like to ask Black Omega to judge the IC posts of the tournament. If he can add to the list of rules that are neccessary, I would be quite happy.

I seem to have lost a few e-mail I wanted to save . It's not that important except for two mails from creamsteak, though.

Three attacks at Mantis territory by oni? Strange.

When do the template effects kickin? At the end of the turn?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Can anyone repost the links to the 2 Rokugan maps which I love so much? At my college room here and not my links at home available
> 
> And cream could you update the lists? (Mine need a little work-20PL is different)
> 
> Let's get it on! SInce I believe Gotei is MY palace =] (not even sure :S) *




Where do I look to see what you purchased for that 20 PL difference? Is it in your template, in the threads, in an email?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *If still needed, the maps:
> http://www.kolumbus.fi/ksaarto/map/Map.html
> 
> http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html
> ...




Alright, a second tournament (I knew it... but my mind never picked it up), The mails about a certain someone right? Hmmm... well I don't keep what I send, I keep what you send to me... Black Omega, are you willing to help?... and The TEMPLATES KICK IN AT THE END OF THE TURN. BUT, THEY ARE USED TO DECIDE THE RESULTS OF ANYTHING INVOLVING YOUR TEMPLATE DURING THE TURN, LIKE COMBAT.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm very busy right now (Geo. Test tomorrow) so i'll post tomorrow night, but CS I'm still waiting on an important piece of info-what parts of a person's template can I scry with my Oni's Eye (you said you were going to divide it into serveral parts or similar), please email me this info when you can.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 27, 2002)

It won't be of any interest to you Sollir  And I'll get you for wreckig my wall and stealing bricks! =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I'm very busy right now (Geo. Test tomorrow) so i'll post tomorrow night, but CS I'm still waiting on an important piece of info-what parts of a person's template can I scry with my Oni's Eye (you said you were going to divide it into serveral parts or similar), please email me this info when you can. *




I'll try and get a free moment to think about this a school tomorrow. I'm thinking it should be the equivelent of a genie's wishes as far as reputation. I take you VERY LITERALLY... the bigger the info you ask for the more broad the description and stuff.

So if you ask me something specific along the lines of, "Exactly how much military PL did Creamsteak Set aside just for combat this turn."

I'll respond very precisely with "65."

But if I get, "How did creamsteak destribute his PL this turn?"

I'll respond with something like, "most of it is in combat PL, with a slight fraction working on something much bigger."

And you can scry the players "notes" but you need to scry for a particular "subject" or "phrase" like attack, defense, construction, trading, research, science, and such.

This seems relatively fair to me. 100 PL should get you VERY accurate information afterall.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 28, 2002)

> The mails about a certain someone right? Hmmm... well I don't keep what I send, I keep what you send to me...



The mails about a certain something would be a bit more important... But neither is really pressing.



> The TEMPLATES KICK IN AT THE END OF THE TURN.



Yes, that is the only thing that makes sense. 

Had a pretty big brainfart there for a while.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2002)

Serpenteyes question about maps he put in the IC, well... I can't do it. I don't have the skill, pensmanship, or equipment to do it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Serpenteyes question about maps he put in the IC, well... I can't do it. I don't have the skill, pensmanship, or equipment to do it.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? *




I might be able to do it. It shouldn't be too hard to draw a map in Paintshop and then paste it to the board, i'll just need some basic instructions. Since I'm not the DM I cannot really determine what type of nations and cultures should exist on the planet and since my knowledge of Rokugan is very limited I'm going to need some information about the territories outside rokugan that are already known. Mr Draco, Gnomeworks, Janos and Rhialto might want to provide some information about their countries. The map won't be pretty but I should be able to make it reasonably functional.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

I'll look into giving you some approximate locations for everything, but the players of those powers need to finish naming all thier locations as well.

Also, Festy Dog, I like your entry into the Emerald Champion contest. Very interesting. It totally will wrap me in about wondering what is going to happen to your characters there...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

I've finished an early Beta-version of the Map, the outlines of the continents and the borders of the Empire. I was going to attach it to my post but discovered to my dismay that I first need to put it on someone's web-site. If one of the players of the IR has some bytes of space to spare on their site...

-

Creamsteak, I can mail it to you so that you can get a look at the general shape of the world and see if it looks right or not.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I've finished an early Beta-version of the Map, the outlines of the continents and the borders of the Empire. I was going to attach it to my post but discovered to my dismay that I first need to put it on someone's web-site. If one of the players of the IR has some bytes of space to spare on their site...
> 
> -
> 
> Creamsteak, I can mail it to you so that you can get a look at the general shape of the world and see if it looks right or not. *




Well with my sig being supported on my homestead account, that clarifies that yes, they allow off-site linking. It's free and all... and I might put the map up (it won't suck up 1% of the bandwith my sig does, from all the viewers), so email it to me. I should be able to either get it onto a site, or rig it up so you can attach it to the boards.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

Good, good. I should be able to give you the final version in a few days. What did you think about the Beta? (I mailed it to you yesterday) I know it's not very detailed, but the size of the planet and the shape of the continents are rather important. 

I'll just assume you liked it and continue my work.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

I can't read that type of file to do anything to it. Also, I either need to empty out the Rokugan IR folder of my email. Is there anything anyone wants before I clear it?


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 29, 2002)

Yeah, I'd like templates from the following players:

The Forsaken One
Sollir
Omegium
Creamsteak
Lichtenheart
Macbrea
Serpenteye
Gnomeworks
Mr. Draco

You can send them to my yahoo email.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I'd like templates from the following players:
> 
> The Forsaken One
> Sollir
> ...




Sent [color=222222]Using an old IR trick, I have concealed this single very important line from view. This line (the one you are reading) states: I did not send anyone's templates.[/color]


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks...actually, I never thought you'd do it...

OMG, that's some stunt TFO is trying to pull off...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2002)

Huh how did he get like 10 times flawless scrying :S


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2002)

btw if you don't mind I'd like to see them all as well -.-


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

> btw if you don't mind I'd like to see them all as well -.-



Sent [color=222222]Using an old IR trick, I have concealed this single very important line from view. This line (the one you are reading) states: I did not send anyone's templates.[/color]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2002)

Hmm I know no sense of humor :/

And cream u can't mask anything from me =]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 29, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *The Forsaken One
> Sollir
> Omegium
> Creamsteak
> ...



I feel left out.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

> I can't read that type of file to do anything to it. Also, I either need to empty out the Rokugan IR folder of my email. Is there anything anyone wants before I clear it?




Do you meen a Zip file, or Paint Shop Pro?
What kind of file can you read?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you meen a Zip file, or Paint Shop Pro?
> What kind of file can you read? *




The PnP file I believe was the name. I can open the zip without any problems.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

All right, I'll try to send it as a file of some other program. What picture/paint programs do you have? If I know that I'll be able to send you a useable file.

edit:
I sent is as gif. It's a pretty standard program.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 30, 2002)

> *I feel left out. *




Sent [color=222222]Using an old IR trick, I have concealed this single very important line from view. This line (the one you are reading) states: I did not send anyone's templates.[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 30, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *All right, I'll try to send it as a file of some other program. What picture/paint programs do you have? If I know that I'll be able to send you a useable file.
> 
> edit:
> I sent is as gif. It's a pretty standard program. *




I could always get Photoshop, but for now All I have is like 3 different photosuite programs. None support PsP files, but they support everything else for the most part. I saw the gif, and It is interesting, but I'm not sure what part is Rokugan (I'm sure it is on the main continent, but IS it the main continent?)


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, I didn't realize the map was that bad  It obviously needs some more work.  Rokugan is in the North East of the main continent. It is the large country , south of the mountains, east of the desert (cacti), with little red lines running trough it (the Clan borders). South of that is the Shadowlands.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2002)

*A Preview*

Here is the first reports of the Lion Clan's agents in the west, their truthfulness has yet to be determined.


-------------------

1) Dragonspine Mountains. 80 PL, AL: N, NE, CE
A massive formation of mountains and plateaus extending from the borders of Rokugan to the vast glaciers of the North Pole, the Dragonspine Mountains are cold and desolate. Few intelligent beings inhabit these forbidding peaks, except for Yetis and the occasional Ice Elemental.
 This area lacks any internal organization or rule but if it was to be attacked the aggressor would be faced by 80 PLs (1 IR) scattered over the mountains.


2) Hjavallinda. 110 + 50 PL, Al: CE, NE, N
The tundra of the subarctic extend south into this cold land, meeting the warmer taiga in the west and south. Hjavallinda is a chaotic and unstabile country, ruled by Frost Giants and their orcish servitors. A richer land than the Dragonspine Mountains it supports an impressive population of cold-loving monsters.
 Twelve tribes compete for dominance, but will usually unite to face outside threats. Their PL and IR is as follows: 25:7, 16:4, 12:8, 10:3, 10:2, 8:3, 6:4, 5:2, 5:1, 5:1, 5:1, 3:1. 
 The untamed monsters account for another 50 PL (1 IR), but will not fight lest attacked or hungry.


3) Cold Sands. 30 PL, AL: N, LN, LE, NG
Winter lingers long in this dry land and it is constantly raided from the north and the south but its people have learned to cope with the rough conditions. A loose confederation of warlike Human tribes eke out a living here. Most monsters, and foreigners, have been killed or driven out.
5*(6 PL : 3 IR)


4) Burning Sands.


5) Kacheritalevianteru's Empire. 40 PL, AL: CE, NE, LE
Between desert and taiga lies this land af grassy hills. Despite its pastoral appearence it is not a pleasant place. An insane but extremely powerful Red Dragon and his decendant Wyrms and Half-Dragon-Kobolds rule the Kobolds of this land with an Iron-Fist.
5PL:- , 5*(3PL, 3*(5PL:3IR)

6) Shivering Desert. 18 PL, AL: LG, LN, NG, CG 
A small but fierce nation of elves, this cold and dry country is rapidly loosing land to its larger neigbours, having lost 70% of its territory in 12 years. Despite the inhabitant's skill with magic and arrow this realm seems doomed.
8:1, 5:1, 5:0

7) Noveradu 100 PL
A civilized country, by Gajin standards, Noveradu has adapted quite much of Rokugani culture, but is under greater cultural influence by the powerful Sankei Caliphate to the south. Noveradu is somewhat well known in the region for its skilled merchants and its advanced and complicated financial institutions, but the majority of the population is farming the temperate lands by the inner sea. 
30:15, 10:12, 10:10, 7*(5:5), 5*(3:2)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 30, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Damn, I didn't realize the map was that bad  It obviously needs some more work.  Rokugan is in the North East of the main continent. It is the large country , south of the mountains, east of the desert (cacti), with little red lines running trough it (the Clan borders). South of that is the Shadowlands. *




See, I THOUGHT that at first. Then I was convinced it wasn't for some unknown reason. Your map is fine, I DID recognize the clans, but since it wasn't the eye focus (the eyeline if you will) I didn't think it was it. The eyeline of your map is the southern coast of the main continent, but that's just focus. It's irrelevant. Your doing a pretty good job so far. I can color things pretty well, but that is about it.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Sep 30, 2002)

I figure this is the place to ask, since it is the OOC thread...  Is this game closed, or can people still join?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

in principle if you are willing and able to post at least every 2 days orso its all good...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 30, 2002)

CS, please, e-mail me what I discovered so I will put it in an IC post.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I'm still reading the OOC thread, though I finished the IC threads now.  Assuming I get GM permission to play, I'm thinking of going with a group of mercenaries that will hire themselves out to the highest bidder.  Gaijin, Rokugani, Nezumi and any other race that wants to join, can.  Would that be an acceptable group to bring into the game?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd say yes, if you don't know much of Rokugan. Otherwise there is the Monkey clan.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Sep 30, 2002)

Everything I know about Rokugan I got from reading the IR threads.  If you want to enlighten me, feel free.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 30, 2002)

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *I figure this is the place to ask, since it is the OOC thread...  Is this game closed, or can people still join? *



I think that creamsteak is willing to allow new players in, as long as they can and are willing to post. (Of course, that's something he has to decide, but this is my impression)



> Assuming I get GM permission to play, I'm thinking of going with a group of mercenaries that will hire themselves out to the highest bidder. Gaijin, Rokugani, Nezumi and any other race that wants to join, can. Would that be an acceptable group to bring into the game?



I'd say yes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 30, 2002)

Knight Otu has judged my decisions correctly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

cream I'm waiting for 2 mails to resolve some things


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2002)

*Location, location, location! (a preview of the world)*

8) Southern Sands, 60 PL, Al: CE, NE. Halflings (Cannibalistic Athas-style halflings)
Seven allied tribes of bandits and raiders inhabit these dusty plains and deserts. The surrounding nations view these people with hatred and fear and that sentiment is returned with interest. The only exception to this is the relation of the tribes to the Tana'ri of the Darkspire Mountains, who are their main ally and trading partner. Demon-worshipping cults are the main religion here and half-fiends are quite common and respected.
20:10, 10:5, 10:5, 4*(5:4)


9) The Darkspire Mountains. 575 PL, AL: CE, NE. Demons and half-fiends of many races 
The Darkspire Mountains have long been touched by the taint of the Shadowlands to the north and shows many similarities to that twisted land. It was the corruptive influence of the Shadowlands that allowed a small horde of Tana'ri to use an unusual planar conjunction to rip open a temporary portal to Rokuworld 500 years ago. Since then they have expanded their power greatly and are now in a position to threaten much of the South-Central continent. The internal divisions of the past have been narrowed by a new, dreadful ruler, a Marilith of awesome power and cunning.
 The Darkspire Demons have a strong, and growing influence in Southern Sands, Goorwood and the Fetid Swamp and collect much of their breeding-material from those areas. They have large armies of half-fiend monsters, quite a few of which are trolls, that they usually send as a first wave of attack against their enemies in battle. Their primary enemies are the Sankei Caliphate to the North-West and the ICA to the south.
100:60, 75:50, 4*(50:30), 10*(20:5)


10) Goorwood. 300 PL, Al: CE, NE, N. Monsters of many kinds
The Goorwood is a hellish, stinking and deadly tropical rainforest. The northen reaches have been heavily fouled by the taint and all of the forest has long been tormented by the Darkspire Demons and their obcene experiments. Many beasts of the forest have been tied and twisted into the service of the fiends from the mountains. An order of militant NE elven druids (PL 20) are fighting a loosing battle, against both demon and monster, to rebuild the natural order to suit their own desires. Nevertheless, the demons are able to mobilize up to 200 PL of monsters against their enemies.
200:1 (Demon-controlled), 80:1 (Untamed), 20:1 (Druids)


11) The Fetid Swamp. 200 PL, Al: CE. Monsters, Trolls, Lizardfolk, Troglodytes
The Fetid Swamp is, if possible, an even viler place than the Goorwood. The taint has touched this land deeply and the demons roam as freely here as in the western woods. The monsters here are every bit as dangerous, if not more so. A mighty nation of Trolls is rumoured to have existed here millennia ago and they are still the main species of the swamp, though there is no trace of civilisation in them today. A small, and failing, nation of Troglodytes are competing with the stronger Lizardfolk for dominance by the coast, while the trolls are stronger in the drier east. They all greet the demons as their lords, though. The Druid order was strong here once, now it's completely wiped out.
80:1 (Demon-controlled monsters), 30:1 (Untamed), 60:1 (Trolls), 20:1 (Lizardfolk), 10:1 (Trog.)


12) Solrek. 50 PL, Al: LG, NG. Gnomes (Angkor)
Adversity has been hard on this beautiful country and the people have suffered long under attack by the awesome power of the Darkspire, but the people have endured and grewn stronger in their love and solidarity for one an other. Without the alliance of their mighty dwarwen neigbours all their valour and strength would long ago have been for naught. However, they rue the day when the enemy is defeated, for surely then there will be nothing to stop the dwarven nation from devouring their small and war-torn land.
10:4, 7*(5:1), 5*(1:1)


13) Debek. 70 PL. AL: GC, CN. Gnomes (Thai)
Richer and traditionally more sheltered than its northern neigbour, Debek has until recently enjoyed a life of easy pleasures and good-natured decadence. All that changed when the powerful Dwarven empire to the west and south moved a great army to the border and made their ultimatum to either join them against the Demons of Darkspire or be treated as their ally and be destroyed. Terrified, both of Dwarf and Demon, Debek made the only possible choice and marched north with the Dwarves. Though there has been much resentment and outright rebellion against the Dwarven dominance all rebellion has been crushed and the majority of the population now support the war.


--

Comments?


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2002)

*Welcome, Master of Heaven*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool, I really know what I'm going for now this IR


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

Excellent job so far Serpenteyes. Excellent indeed. I also enjoy the descriptions, and your really helping to shape this IR up. Your buffing it at least, which is very important.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Oct 1, 2002)

The descriptions look very cool, now it seems like i'm gonna have to send out explorers whenever the map is done.  Which of course will take PL away from my other projects... and ... well... dang it, you're really making me think this through here


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2002)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 1, 2002)

I just finished reading the first and second IR, man that was some stuff 

Tomorrow I'll start with the 3rd.

Man we got our own gaming religion right here and Edena is it's god 

And dear god that I hope that Edena someday packs it into a trillogy or something =]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 2, 2002)

14) The Dwarven People's Republic. 750 PL. AL: LN, LE. Nibelungen Dwarves. 7th rank manufacturing, 5th rank engineering, 5th rank geography, 4th rank physics. Year 1710 technology.
 400 years ago a great cataclysm devastated the traditional dwarven clans of the Darkspire mountains, probably instigated by the fledgling demonic empire of that region. This caused the deaths of thousands of dwarves and wiped out the entire leadership of the dwarven clans. The society was shattered and the people were forced to flee from the Tana'ri into the lowlands to the south where they were assaulted by the native Humans. Their losses were catastrofic but they eventually managed to rebuild and reorganize their social structure. They fought back and after many years of battle they were victorious. The wars of the exile had changed and darkened the spirit of the Dwarven people, however, and the pressures of those great conflicts strengthened their lawful nature. They had become completely selfless as individuals, sacrificing all for the race and for the new and united government they had elected, allowing nothing to stand in the way of their collective quest for greatness and revenge.
 The ancient magical lore of this race was saved and they rebuilt their population by using a strange kind of polymorphing magic to convert Human prisoners to Dwarves and using them as breeding stock. The result of that breeding was 100% dwarven, though not as powerful as their Nibelungen parent. Combining numbers and flawless organization they swept trough and conquered their Human neigbours, their confidence and strength growing with every victory. The wars sparked in them a greater desire for knowledge and power and they started to advance in the field of technology. Slowly this new knowledge spread into the outside world, even to distant Rokugan.
 Their hatered for the Demons of Darkspire continued to grow and as the power of the DPR increased it hardened into an unshakable resolve to eradicate them. They forceibly conscripted the neigbouring gnomish nations and the Avariel nation of Eliseraferem into their International Security Alliance (ISA) and are offering heavy resistance to the recent powerful demonic offensive.
3*(100:50), 30*(10:10), 30*(5*7)


15) Slauhthorn Peninsula. 35 PL. AL: N, CN, CG. Human (Iron-age tribes, asian Indians)
 Defeated tribal remnants of the once powerful nations that were driven south by the inexorable advance of the DPR. Repeatedly crushed and broken they are now too insignificant for the Dwarves to bother enslaving and are, for the moment, safe to pursue their own petty interior conflicts.
5*(7:0)


16) Eliseraferem. 10 PL. AL: LG. Avariel Elves 
 No people has been worse damaged by the Demonwars than the Avariel. They once had a strong precence in the Darkspire mountains, but are now nothing but a remnant of their former power. The only thing that protects their continued existance is the strong Dwarven legions stationed in the mountain fortresses of their land. The Elves are now completely subserviant to their Nibelungen overlords.
10:1


----------



## Mr. Draco (Oct 2, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *14) The Dwarven People's Republic. 750 PL. AL: LN, LE. Nibelungen Dwarves.*




Heh, cool reference 
Amen Wagner!


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 2, 2002)

I have returned from my moving hiatus and am currently in the process of trying to get caught up.

CS, if I can talk with you in the chatroom sometime soon to get things figured out it would be great.

I'll attempt to start the evil hoards moving soon


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *I have returned from my moving hiatus and am currently in the process of trying to get caught up.
> 
> CS, if I can talk with you in the chatroom sometime soon to get things figured out it would be great.
> 
> I'll attempt to start the evil hoards moving soon  *




Allright, I should run into you eventually.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 2, 2002)

We need war, that would nicely increase the posting 

And creamy.. I'm busy quite alot and you need to reasolve those 2 mails if I were to move on in this game...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 2, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *
> I'll attempt to start the evil hoards moving soon  *



Just bring 'em on...

We'll greet them with katana and kami.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *We need war, that would nicely increase the posting
> 
> And creamy.. I'm busy quite alot and you need to reasolve those 2 mails if I were to move on in this game... *




I don't think I have them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 2, 2002)

Yes you do since you replied to both of them already that they would be resolved during the start of turn1


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Yes you do since you replied to both of them already that they would be resolved during the start of turn1  *




Of over 200 emails, i'll need you to be specific. I already can narrow it down to "those written by TFO" but that is all I know off the top of my head. I really NEED to catch up on my IR work, but I'm falling  behind because I'm trying to run a bit more than I should be, and I'm still trying to make FFT conversions every day.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 5, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, cool reference
> Amen Wagner! *




Thanks, but was not really my idea to be inspired by him in the first place. Edena, the wise and mighty, is who I copied. I believe he put Niebelungen Dwarves somewhere in the west, under a dinosaur infested jungle and the lordship of Festy Dog.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 5, 2002)

From the journals of Su Chen.

The Undying Empire. 9000 PL. AL: LN, LE. Undead
 Ancient beyond mortal comprehension is this Empire, powerful beyond mortal dreams, trancending the boundaries of flesh, death and life, yet time still shrouds it and everything touched by time will pass. Already it is decaying. For mortal beings are not meant for eternal life and immortal minds can still break while the stuff that holds them endures. They know this and despair, for though they do not take pleasure in life their fear of loosing it is deeper than any dread that any being of life can feel. And yet they have surrendered to that which is unavoidable and thus made it so.
 They were not always like this. Once their unlife was glorious, thousands of liches made billions of lesser servitors, their palace-cities pierced the clouds and sprawled for hundreds of miles, beautiful and wealthy. Millions of mortals dwelt among them, living like kings, being honed for their eternal unlife to come. Their magic bent heaven and earth to their will and if they had desired dominion of the world they could easily have taken it. But they desired nothing in the world that they did not already have, and then they came to desire nothing. The eldest among them grew bored and slaughtered the living, ending the rejuvenation of their society, securing its stagnation and the doom still to come.
 Their power is still vast, their knowledge is still deep, though most is forgotten, and they could still take the world if they should so desire. Perhaps they could be strirred to action once again, fiends have tried to in the past, but though they will defend themselves if attacked it would take extraordinary circumstances to provoke them to aggression. Perhaps if they saw some power threaten their superiority and made them fear defeat and eradication, perhaps... I do not know. I do know that they will not share their lore and will not trade for any price. Ships passing within a thousand miles of their coasts are never seen again and I, one of the greatest mortal spellcasters of our time, barely escaped with my life from their indifferent imprisonment.
9000:0


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

Creamsteak, I was probably confusing tonight by chat. The Four Winds (the four Toturi's heirs) are

Akodo Kaneka - The Bastard - fighter - male

Toturi Tsudao - The Sword or The Lady Sun - samurai - female

Toturi Sezaru - The Wolf - shugenja - male

Hantei Naseru - The Anvil - courtier - male


The scorpions can't have the missing sister (the bastard).
So who have they?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 10, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 12, 2002)

There seems to be a problem with the new template.

When I add my locations and it's IR, the template calculates the fractions of PL generated, and adds them up. This should not happen, right?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *There seems to be a problem with the new template.
> 
> When I add my locations and it's IR, the template calculates the fractions of PL generated, and adds them up. This should not happen, right? *



I am not sure whether I should allow it or not. If I don't then all I need to add is a =Int() equation to it, and it will remove the fractions entirely. If anyone has an opinion please do tell... for now though I won't be including fractions generated into total PL.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 12, 2002)

If you allow it, would we gain the fractions that were dropped in the calculations this round?

If so, I'll contribute this extra PL to finding a cure, too.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 14, 2002)

Are we just in a slow phase, or is everything said and done for the turn?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe we are waiting for someone to start the separate Emerald/Jade- contest thread(s)?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 15, 2002)

Or some emails


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Or some emails  *



TFO, I already sent you replies to both, check your email for them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Maybe we are waiting for someone to start the separate Emerald/Jade- contest thread(s)? *



This is the correct reason why the game is at a standstill... I'm waiting for a 3rd judge. We have William Ronald and Black Omega so far. We need a third, I have emailed Xeriar about it just recently, and I am waiting on a reply.

I also need to backtrack and re-read the rules LH came up with.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 15, 2002)

I figured that this could be one reason to wait, but there are one or two IC conversations that could be finished before that. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 17, 2002)

I am currently stuck until i know wether my e-mail succeeded or my end of turn actions had succeeded.  I could post but it would be meandering meaningless drivel without knowledge of wether I am succeeding or failing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *I am currently stuck until i know wether my e-mail succeeded or my end of turn actions had succeeded.  I could post but it would be meandering meaningless drivel without knowledge of wether I am succeeding or failing. *




You should post some of your actions. I went back and looked at your template, and you included some information in the notes section that you still havn't actually enacted. Lichtenhart had the same problem -Notes don't mean anything except notes. I never check them for actions, you commence actions through an email or a post. The template notes are just to give me a heads up.

As for the email... what are you looking for? I probably threw it into the saved emails file after it stagnated in my box for a while.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 18, 2002)

Very well, I will post what my army is actually doing. The other e-mail was in relation to a trip to the capital. I guess I could post that...  Part of my problem with the stuff from my template is that I don't know if I met any resistance there or not.  Guess, I will send my troops there in character and see what happens.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Very well, I will post what my army is actually doing. The other e-mail was in relation to a trip to the capital. I guess I could post that...  Part of my problem with the stuff from my template is that I don't know if I met any resistance there or not.  Guess, I will send my troops there in character and see what happens. *



Right, well I replied to the email with a single question, then I'll give you the results as soon as you reply back. I already replied to the war you started with the unicorn. It didn't go well for you... you caused some damage because you were able to arrange a surprise attack, but then the unicorn had prepared a large and active military in that area (large by comparison to your attack forces).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

William Ronald, working on his masters, asked me to judge for the first round for him. Black Omega replied once, but still hasn't shown up.

I'll render judgement on all of the rounds that are finished before either arrives. Post an IC post and a Strategy post (you can combine them, but if so, put them in quote brackets to seperate them. If your fighting Samanosuke, then I'll wait for you to post before I will (so you can wait for WR or BOmega to get here to judge).


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

Just a bump to keep this thread up.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 23, 2002)

CreamSteak, do I know my troops are attacking serpenteye?


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

If you don't know, who does?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

Janos: Yes, information reaches you that a large number of Burning Sands troops have attacked Otosan Uchi, as you would find out any information in about a day about a major attack. Everyone knows that much, even Daigotsu.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 30, 2002)

Has anyone seen Serpenteye, or tried to contact him?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Has anyone seen Serpenteye, or tried to contact him? *



 I just got an email from him 10 minutes ago:



> Hi Creamsteak, this is Serpenteye. You have probably noticed that I have been absent from the IR for a few days. The reason for this is that the internet connection on my home computer hasn't been functioning and that I, because of disease, have been unable to leave my apartment. I have been, and still am to some extent, sick as a dog.
> Now, when I've finally managed to get out and use a friend's computer the EN-site is ed up again so I still cannot post and explain. Therefore I turn to you in my hour of need  and ask you to convey my appologies to the IR-community on my behalf. I'm genuinely sorry if my absence has caused any annoyance amongst the other players (or for yourself) and I wish to assure them that my silence has been involuntary and not an intentional ignorage of whatever posts might have been directed towards me. I fully intend to return to the IR as soon as possible.
> 
> Serpenteye
> ...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 30, 2002)

Good to hear that he is still with us. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 30, 2002)

Cream stil havent got any mails =[


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream stil havent got any mails =[ *




I know we all want to be secretive and stuff... but the game may never get rolling if everyone is waiting for emails...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 30, 2002)

Personally, I'm not waiting for e-mails, but mostly for IC replies. I think I have dealt with the IC posts for the most part where I have to.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 30, 2002)

Heh, just when I decide to join with a bit of IC action, Serpenteye's ill...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 30, 2002)

> I know we all want to be secretive and stuff... but the game may never get rolling if everyone is waiting for emails...




i've been waiting for them for about 5 weeks orso so dont think evrything goes through email hehe and believe me, this should be through mail, very very much.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 30, 2002)

Forsaken: *everything* you do should go through email...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry, I should have announced it a day ahead of time or something, but this week is pretty devoted to my fft dnd project.

Nuklearpower.com put it up, and I'm pawing through some submissions from people to become part of the project. Check out the d20 publishers section of Enworld if you want to see the submissions I've gotten so far (10 in all I think)... and I expect 30 more in total.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 31, 2002)

lemmi gues, you want me to post whats it about so you can judge if it should or shouldnt be through mail


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *lemmi gues, you want me to post whats it about so you can judge if it should or shouldnt be through mail  *




Your not asking me, correct? I still plan to send you your replies (again... for the 2nd time probably), I'm just moving a bit fast right now... getting two to three emails every 30 minutes that request replies (it should all die down in a couple days).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 31, 2002)

yeah, lame attempt of humor aimed at janos =] (who is lame as well so fits the bill)


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi everybody! 

I'm back, for now. I still won't be able to be on the internet as often as I might like but I should be able to post a few times a week. I wish to thank all of you who have helped the Lion Clan in these troubled times. 

Serpenteye


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 6, 2002)

Welcome back, Serpenteye!


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks Knight Otu


----------



## Janos Audron (Nov 6, 2002)

Nice to see you again Serpenteye...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Nice to see you again Serpenteye... *




 I feel so warm and fuzzy  It's good to be back, I ve missed you guys.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2002)

Horribly enough, I'm very occupied right now. That's the problem with having multiple dedications +work +school +sleep... I can "play" games... but the IR is due for a lengthy post: you can thank one of your players for that.

A lot will happen when I post, and I KNOW I'll have a chance by Sunday, but as of right now I'm hoping to get it up Friday. My FFT project has generated a nice buzz (over 200 emails concerning it in my inbox, all with responses), I need to write about 8 hours worth of gaming for this weekend (one of my old friends is returning from spending every weekend at cross country, so I'm glad to have him back -and I'm preparing a good session to re-establish his interests), and I'm sleeping and doing homework a little more than I want too...

But I still love the IR, and my Hack n' Slash game, and I promise I'll try and get everything updated nicely Sunday. I'm also doing very well -might I add.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh, and glad to have you back Serpenteyes. That should improve everything when I update, since "some" of it concerns you.

BTW, if you had any actions that needed to be enacted within the next month of IC time (except the tournament, as I'm still confused at where the judges are), post it immediately. I'm going to skip right ahead a month, because that's when a LOT of things happen.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Oh, and glad to have you back Serpenteyes. That should improve everything when I update, since "some" of it concerns you.
> 
> BTW, if you had any actions that needed to be enacted within the next month of IC time (except the tournament, as I'm still confused at where the judges are), post it immediately. I'm going to skip right ahead a month, because that's when a LOT of things happen. *




thnx.  "Some" of it concerns me. Hmm, that sounds ominous.
--

No actions, except for the search for the attackers of Etsu Province.

BTW, Creamstreak , there's only one "s" in my name.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 8, 2002)

I think we should get a chance to react to the scrying results, which will come before that. I'd also hope that TFO lets the visitor to the Mantis lands in.

Other than that, I'd like to go on with the Scorpion/Hare situation, but I think that not enough clans back me up at the time.

The tournament situation is a bit unfortunate, but without the judges... 

There is an interesting thread in GD about an idea similar to the IRs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, it's fairly similar. I'm not sure what I must say about the subject, but it's always been an idea people have wanted to implement. In the end, I think some people lose sight of the fun part when they ask certain questions. As the one post said, "It's really just a fight between big time casters, cause the little guys get eaten up." IMO - You really are forced to ignore the little guys after a certain point. Level 12+ characters can handle very large groups of Level 1-4 characters given preperation. However, if the level 1-4 characters are anything like batman -their plans almost always can destroy any super-villain.

It is a great subject to debate on, and one that people don't bunker down into one-sided arguments with...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 15, 2002)

I am finally back! 

Knight Otu, the Unicorn army will back you up as soon as you decide on the matter.

Creamsteak and Sollir, what is known about the Oni's eye? Do we even know it exist. I ask because I don't want to metagame about it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome back, Lichtenhart! 

I'd hope that I don't need an army! 

As far as I see, the Fox, the Lion and the Unicorn back me up.

The Dragon clan likely won't for various reasons, and the Mantis are not interested.

The Crab, the Crane and the Scorpion have yet to decide, as well as the Monkey and Hare.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2002)

I'd say that the clans know it exists, and that it's not in their own territory. That much is for sure. Speculation would suggest the Kolat, blood speakers, or shadowlands could have traded possession of it over the years by some means, but you know a good deal about the fact that it exists and stuff.

In other words, speculation would not be metagaming. Saying: Daigotsu has it in a hidden city that has little PL but a great deal of cover -qualifies of metagaming. But as said, speculate to your full potential


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 20, 2002)

*Another view of the world*

The Sankei Caliphate. 800 PL. AL: N, CN, LN, NG. Humans, Half-elves, Elves, (Baghdad Caliphate late 800s)

The second greatest empire of the main continent and far more cosmopolitical than Rokugan, The Sankei is a powerful cultural and economical influence on the central and western areas of the continent. Their merchants can be seen in any of the major cities from the icy shores of the Weganart to the mountain halls of the Niebelungen Dwarves and their culture is making itself known in all the courts of the west, copied or combatted, but never ignored. The many and diverse peoples of the Caliphate are, mostly, coexisting peacefully, held together by strong commercial and military bonds. The society is surprisingly secular and tolerant of different religions, though one monotheistic faith is by far the most dominant.
 Four powerful armies guard the borders (75 PL), directed by the intrige-ridden Council of the Sorcerers (75 PL) in the capital city of Laramun.
 Even though the caliphate is tremendously powerful there are an increasing number of signs that it may well be past its peak and heading towards a rapid decline. Recent incursions by the halflings of the Southern Sands and their demonic allies have put a great strain on the military supply structure in the south east and though the raids should have been easily defeated stopping them was both difficult and expensive. The society shows increasing tendencies of decadence and indifference both in the ruling classes and the general populace.
5*(75pl:10ir), 10*(20pl:10ir), 45*(5pl:1ir)
___________________


17) Ilaver Forest. 550 PL. Al: All, mostly chaotic. Elves, Seelie, Unseelie, Goblins, Humans, Hags, Monsters.

This temperate and sub-arctical forest is the largest woodland in the world, covering almost three times as much land as Rokugan. Even though it is sparcely populated this vast forest still provide a huge number of species and individuals with a home. The terrain is unsuited for large empires and with a few exceptions the people here live in tiny, isolated tribes and villages without much, or any, government above the local chieftain or village-council.

 Two neigbouring Seelie and Unseelie countries (55pl:10ir / 50pl:8ir) are locked together in an ancient but relatively unbloody war. Constantly shifting alliances with Elves, Humans, Goblins, other Humans and Hags makes the situation impossibly chaotic for outside observers. 

 Some 200 000 elves (40PL) live in the impressive Suerovlinan Fortress and its surrounding lands at the mouth of the Iceflow River (the large river flowing into the inner sea on the map). United for mutual protection and the preservation of the forest they have repeatedly blocked attempts from the civilizations to the south of exploiting the forest, though that has greatly strained their resources and cost then casualties they can ill afford in the face of increasing raids from savage Humans and Goblinoids

 A powerful group of Hags of high level, calling themselves The Coven (99PL), cast their dark shadow over the western parts of the forest. All beings not bonded to them have their dreams haunted by nightmares if they sleep within 200 miles of the Hags' terrible fortress, a disgusting Palace of Sculpted Flesh capable of attacking any enemy of the Coven who enter it (it is 50PL and fights at +2/+2, its obcene pseudopods have a considerable range). Four times a year, on every solstice, the Hags sacrifice a particularly powerful or good enemy to the fortress, adding his flesh and soul (and PL) to the terrible construct.
 Elves are also affected by the nightmares during their reverie and even the seelie are not unaffected, all beings except Undead, Demons and CE Oni find themselves unable of memorizing (or eqv.) spells within 150 miles of the place. The nightmares are increasingly severe the closer one travel to the fortress and also get worse every night one spends within the nightmare forest. Every night spent within the zone one must succeed a Will save, the DC based on time and distance, or go irreversibly insane.
4pl, 12*2pl (the Thirteen Sisters), 50PL (the Palace), 15pl:15ir (the junior sisters), 6pl:6ir (slaves and constructs)

 The remaining inhabitants of the forest are disorganized and weak. 50pl:5ir (The Goblin tribes), 15pl:3ir (the Human tribes (Siberian and iron-age Finnish)), 20pl:3ir (The Free Seelie), 30pl:5ir (The Free Unseelie), 11pl:2ir (The Free Elves), 180pl:18ir (misc. monsters)
____________________


18) Poison Isles. 200PL. AL: LE. Gold Elves, polynesian Humans. 5th Rank Biology and Medicine

The home of 412 kinds of venomous serpents, 593 kinds of venomous spiders, 15 kinds of venomous insects, 57 kinds of poisonous plants, 5 kinds of venomous birds, 39 kinds of venomous lizards, 14 kinds of poisonous mammals and a countless amount of poisonous lies makes these islands into an assassins candystore. Not even the Goorwood is the source of this many potent toxins. 
 These islands have long supplied the armies and assassins of the eastern half of the continent with agents of chemical warfare, and though the majority of the population are farmers and fishermen the poisons are the source of the nation's wealth. The hierarchy of their society is quite simple, the population is divided by racial and familial lines into a number of castes  with a rigid set of responsibilities. The lower castes, labourers of all kinds working and living under the harchest possible conditions, are all composed of Humans (except for the occasional elf who is demoted as punishment for a capital crime, prevented by magic from commiting suicide).  The elves are the educated classes. They are the managers, engineers, soldiers, mages, government officials and the all-important alchemists, refining natural poisons and enhancing their potency with magic.

20*(10:2)
___________________


19) Kapey g'rak. 170PL. AL: CE, NE, N. Orcs.

Also known as the Pirate Isles, Kapey g'rak is infamous amongst the merchants of the southern seas, but their reputation is worse than the truth. A powerful fleet patrol the waters between the isles and the mainland, intercepting and capturing any vessel that seems worth the effort but most of the population is peaceful farmers, minding their own business trying to survive in a hostile world. The islands have a rich, volcanic soil but the bountiful harvests have led to an ever increasing population and gradually the spice-plantations have been converted to food-production to prevent starvation. This have decreased the production of spices, the islands main source of income and since the islands are the main producer of spices in the world this will have severe repercussions for Kapey g'rak.
 Whilst millions of poor and starving orcs are desperately trying to survive by any means, causing widespread rioting and looting that's increasingly difficult to contain or control, distant eyes have set their sights on the islands. Spices are of immense value to the merchant princes of the far west and the islands will have to be dealt with in any case because of the piracy and the heretical nature of the Orcs. Though the orcs don't realise it, their situation might soon be a lot worse.

50pl:0ir (pirate fleet), 12*(10pl:1ir)
___________________


25) The Ivory Kingdoms. 300 PL. AL: N, CN, CE. Humans, Ogres, (West Indies, West Africa)

Fertile plantations, ricefields and orchards line the tropical coastline, long ago having replaced the ancient tropical rainforest that once grew here on what is probably the most productive farmland in the world. The ebony humans of these tiny countries are quite wealthy, relying on domesticated ogres and awakened trees to perform most of the heavy labour in the fields. Druidism is the most prominent form of magic here, but the druids here place less importance on serving nature than having nature serve them. The terror spread by the undead spirits of the razed jungle have caused a large part of the population to turn to a dark kind of woodoo, narcotics and human sacrifice.
 A vast savanna occupies the northern highlands of the confederated countries and continues all the way to the western foothills of the darkspire mountains. The warlike tribes in this region supplies a huge amount of elefant- and monster- ivory to the traders from the south.

10*(30:10)
__________________


26) Yabany. 50 PL. AL: N, CN. Humans (early Iron-age Japan)

Warlike tribes who spend most of the time fighting against each others occasionally raid across the border into the northern lands of the Phoenix. Even though they are often at war amongst themselves they have enough cultural bonds and loyalties to unite against an invading enemy.

5*(10:1)
__________________


27) Kanogor Savanna. 100 PL. AL: N. Humans (African plainsmen, Turk nomads), Monsters.

This geographical region serves as a buffer-zone between the Ivory Kingdoms in the south and the Sankei Caliphate in the north and as such is under heavy pressure from two very different and advanced cultures. Merchants and armies have marched into this region from all directions, the merchants have passed, the armies have not. The Humans of the savanna are organised into tribes, clans and city- or rather village-states. For centuries they have honed their skill with weapons and tactics against each others and the dangerous beasts and monsters of the savanna and grown into highly effective warparties. However, the lack of unity between the tribes makes sure that they are little more than a nuisance for the surrounding nations.

12*(5pl:1ir) (humans), 40pl:0ir (monsters)
_________________


28) Drakar. 500 PL. AL: N, LN, CN. Gem Dragons.

In the beginning there were Dragons...  Then the lesser races were created...  And the Metal and the Chromatic went to war...  We were pulled in, on both sides, and we died while the bipeds prospered...  We died, but we were mercenaries...  The opposite aligned, they had passion...  Passion burned and they burned...  They are ashes...  We still live.

There are still dragons in the world, Oriental Dragons, Occidental Dragons, Dragons of all colours, but they are but insignificant remnants of what they once were. The only nation of Dragons remaining in the world, except the pathetic Kacheri(talevianteru)'s Empire, is this and even mighty Drakar is fading, dying. The Dragons of Drakar were cursed by the last breath of the last Queen of the Gold Wyrms and the last Queen of the Red Wyrms as they died biting one anothers throaths, both blaiming the neutral Gem Dragons for their defeat, and ever since then they have been infertile. The Dragons of Drakar can not afford a single death, for every casualty brings them closer to oblivion, so they spend their long lives carefully protecting their great hoards, and though they will not admit it they are afraid.

Nevertheless, their power is unquestionable and few would dare to challenge them, so their country is secure. Occasionally a group of powerful adventurers seeking to make themselves rich and famous will attempt to penetrate the border defences and travel into the mazelike trapped lairs of the Great Wyrms (because of their age they are all ancient Great Wyrms). Most of them will perish but sometimes they are successful and the number of Dragons is reduced again, irreversibly. Every few decades or centuries a Dragon, of CN or N alignment, will go abroad in frustration or boredom, and eventually they too will perish.

Effectively, Drakar serves as a buffer-zone between the Ivory Kingdoms and the Suel Empire. They are unlikely to ever involve themselves in the outside world to any significant degree.

500pl:0ir
________________


29) The Suel Empire. 

Mr. Draco-Land...
________________


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2002)

Is there a chance that we will see the map at some time?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2002)

It kinda depends on whether or not the IR ever catches up with itself. I may not be posting a whole lot of answers all the time, but I don't see much reason when more than half of the players don't have anything to say or do about anything. I'm going to wrap up this turn soon just to do it, and hope that turn 2 goes better. If it doesn't... (foreboding flash)...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Is there a chance that we will see the map at some time?  *




Definately, I've finished everything but the "Europe" part. Though I am having some ideas about the area they are not really very creative, they are too stereotypical right now.
 The drawing of the map is completed, I'll just have to add a few borders and I could do that in 5 seconds once I've decided what to fill them with. I could e-mail it to you if you want.



> I'm going to wrap up this turn soon just to do it, and hope that turn 2 goes better. If it doesn't... (foreboding flash)...




It will... I have plans...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 22, 2002)

Eh... you'd be very surpised if I told you what my "schedule" for this turn was going to be. The one I had planned out for multiple months before I recieved templates... Very surprised... but I never actually found the ability to initiate it. The second I would do so... some of you more diplomatic players could have quickly prevented me from commiting my forces to that particular area... but now I'm in a hole for PL next turn because I didn't really construct too much...

Though technically I could still follow through, and I'm considering it up until the last minute...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Eh... you'd be very surpised if I told you what my "schedule" for this turn was going to be. The one I had planned out for multiple months before I recieved templates... Very surprised... but I never actually found the ability to initiate it. The second I would do so... some of you more diplomatic players could have quickly prevented me from commiting my forces to that particular area... but now I'm in a hole for PL next turn because I didn't really construct too much...
> 
> Though technically I could still follow through, and I'm considering it up until the last minute... *





Heh! That was the situation I and Draco faced against the OA the last 5 turns of the 3rd IR. How does it feel to get a taste of your own medicine?  (Grr, that Lone Heath- debacle was soo irritating )

Btw. how much remains of turn 1?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It kinda depends on whether or not the IR ever catches up with itself. I may not be posting a whole lot of answers all the time, but I don't see much reason when more than half of the players don't have anything to say or do about anything. *




Yes, that is the big problem. 

I guess I'll send a character to the Scorpion as a sign that I'm ready to judge their actions. Hopefully both Macbrea and Tokiwong will be ready for it....


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 22, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Heh! That was the situation I and Draco faced against the OA the last 5 turns of the 3rd IR. How does it feel to get a taste of your own medicine?  (Grr, that Lone Heath- debacle was soo irritating )
> ...




Heh... what I hated most about being in the OA was the fact that I could never get a solid vote to attack you. I could have gone in alone, but the alliance always spent too much time politically analyzing an attack on you. It would have been REALLY nice had I done it on turn 3, when most of your power was locked up...

I'm still coveting my huge attack plan against the union, I cut out the section of the map that we would be fighting over and blew it up to the size of the normal map, then put in little arrows and symbols to direct the attack... would have been fantastic if I caught you at the right time... dang political types! Then again, during turn 2 and 4+ any attack would have resulted in my forces getting put down... so my decision wasn't all that bad...

I'll tell you the amount of time left as soon as I know it . I'm basically thinking of canceling the contest, as nobody has posted anything too it since WR posted... well almost nobody...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 23, 2002)

Maybe I'm wrong, but WR said he was ready to judge the Jade contest, which still needs a duel chart, while the Emerald contest just lost a candidate, which, if I'm right, means there are 8 remaining so so we could choose a simpler way to handle it. I haven't posted yet there because my first duel was against myself () and it wasn't the first in the schedule, but I'm still interested on it.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 23, 2002)

I am ready to serve as a judge.

Creamsteak, I was more than willing to support your attack.  Part of the problem was that I could never convince kaboom to make any strong military commitments.  (If you, kaboom, and Zelda had moved against the Union in Turn 3, let's say that you three would have to argue over how much land to take.  That and I think Sollir could have waited a while.)  The headache I had in the IR was trying to get some of the OA members to be more agressive while I was fighting every turn.

I have tried to catch up on the threads and the IRR is enjoyable.  Mind you, I don't have the time to play.

Serpenteye, good job on the country descriptions.  By the way, how surprised were you when we dragged out the Oerth Alliance -- complete with a flag?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 23, 2002)

Glad to see see that. Yes, I remember quite well what was going on, now that you reminded me. Everyone was so caught up in themselves (which is oddly like real world politics) that none of them were concerned with the Unions power, or even the Red Goo until it was on top of them. Bravery didn't earn us a whole lot of respect either, until someone's own country was bloodied.

And serpenteyes work on countries is great, and interesting. I'm not so sure about where the contests are going, and since I don't have a game tomorrow: I'll try and update all of my threads. I didn't get online till 11 PM tonight, and I'll be unconscious very soon .

Try looking up "creamsteak" or any other IR names on Google and you can find the Gira Site. I always thought that was interesting...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 24, 2002)

creamsteak,

Rather than searching for the GIRA site, why not go to it directly.  It is at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2002)

No, I was saying that you get a different Gira page for every player whose name you search engine for. It is quite fun...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 25, 2002)

_____Creamsteak posted:
Heh... what I hated most about being in the OA was the fact that I could never get a solid vote to attack you. I could have gone in alone, but the alliance always spent too much time politically analyzing an attack on you. It would have been REALLY nice had I done it on turn 3, when most of your power was locked up...

I'm still coveting my huge attack plan against the union, I cut out the section of the map that we would be fighting over and blew it up to the size of the normal map, then put in little arrows and symbols to direct the attack... would have been fantastic if I caught you at the right time... dang political types! Then again, during turn 2 and 4+ any attack would have resulted in my forces getting put down... so my decision wasn't all that bad...
_____________________

Strangely, I wasn't really very afraid of you. You always seemed to be targetting Sollir as your primary enemy and your actions against the UO seemed to be almost coincidental. I remember that you posted something about moving your swanmay armies trough the rakers, Edena interpreted it as moving south of the rakers into territory held by the UO, your intention seemed to be to gather your armies against Riftkrag and not attack me at all. And then, when you sold the Grandwood and Celadon to me (greatly aiding my industrialization strategy) and we made peace, I saw my theories confirmed; you were not among my worst enemies. How silly of me.  



______William Ronalds posted:
Creamsteak, I was more than willing to support your attack. Part of the problem was that I could never convince kaboom to make any strong military commitments. (If you, kaboom, and Zelda had moved against the Union in Turn 3, let's say that you three would have to argue over how much land to take. That and I think Sollir could have waited a while.) The headache I had in the IR was trying to get some of the OA members to be more agressive while I was fighting every turn.

Serpenteye, good job on the country descriptions. By the way, how surprised were you when we dragged out the Oerth Alliance -- complete with a flag?
_______________________

At that point I actually feared Kaboom more than anyone else, exept Forrester , he had a terrifying potential for growth and expansion and I thought he would use his excellent strategical position, vast PL and IR (32points gained for 30 invested, more than anyone else at that time), to overwhelm everyone else in the long term (that was before industrialization was limited by "year"). He didn't. I guess he found it more rewarding roleplaying from an equal position and not be the dominant faction.
 I really doubt Zelda would have attacked the Union at all if you wouldn't have controlled her faction at that time, it didn't seem like her playing-style.


The OA? I had every reason to suspect that most of the good and neutral factions were allies even during t0, though that was only speculation. I pretty much knew during t1, though the full extent was still a mystery. I knew that William, Kaboom, Alyx, Gnomeworks and Dagger were closely allied, that was obvious. I was (in my recollection) less certain about Darkness, Uvenelei, Creamsteak, Black Omega and Zelda, though I assumed they were also very close. Turrosh Mak... I should have seen that coming, merely by analyzing the aborted 3rd IR (when Vecna attacked Toril), but I took his ambition for granted.
 Ironically, I am absolutely certain that his faction would have been far better off remaining allied to the Union and Melkor, his betrayal was a mistake and he gained nothing for it. He could, without risking much, have taken the southern Ulek states and Keoland, thereby connecting his western territories to the Pomarj while the Shade would have secured his northern flank and the Underdark alliance took the western Kevellond and Iuz attacked in the north, likely taking Furyondy. The rest of the OA would have been unable to reinforce the Kevellond in time. The Lortmils, geographically isolated, would have inflicted great losses on the attackers but would eventually have fallen as well. After that, unless the Torillians invaded, the victory of evil would have been pretty much unavoidable. Vecna, under Edena's control, would have spent his power against the OA without gaining much for it. 
 Then the victors would have turned against each others, probably starting with the Shade being divided like it was 1772, 1793 and 1795  and Sollir being absorbed by Iuz. Vecna would likely have been next and then Anabstercorian, Iuz, Maudlin and Turrrosh Mak would likely have been in the worst positions. The UO and the Underdark Alliance would probably have conquered a vast amount of land during the war against good and would be stronger. The struggle would then have polarized between the UA and the UO and, though I think we would have won, I cannot really predict how everyone would have allied (too many variables).

The betrayal of Turrosh Mak and the unfortunate diplomacy of Melkor with Iuz probably saved a lot of players from having their faction wiped out. A good thing, I suppose. "After all, it's all about having fun." 

Anyhow.. When the OA was revealed during the battle against Vecna you had been acting together for so long that it was not very surprising. The flag... spelljammers, dragons, oerth, stars, comets, eternity symbols, hearts.  Nice.


________Creamsteak posted:
And serpenteyes work on countries is great, and interesting. I'm not so sure about where the contests are going, and since I don't have a game tomorrow: I'll try and update all of my threads. I didn't get online till 11 PM tonight, and I'll be unconscious very soon .
_____________

Thanks, Creamsteak and WR, 

The contests... I'll write something for my contestant, I guess, though I don't know how much use my faction would have of the titles. Do they come with armies? moneys? artifacts? 'cause strictly politically they won't matter much after turn 2 has started.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Well the Great Empire of yours was Lawful so if it came down to the point where I might not be able to survive alone I definately would have gone with you Serpenteye.

But it turned out my diabolical mad ideas were enough to hold myself in that madness.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 26, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Well the Great Empire of yours was Lawful so if it came down to the point where I might not be able to survive alone I definately would have gone with you Serpenteye.
> 
> But it turned out my diabolical mad ideas were enough to hold myself in that madness. *




 That's nice to know. Vaeregoth would have made an excellent Goddess, especially because all those diabolical mad ideas.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm going to go whip out the threads where we debated our attacks on each of you if I can find them...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

*THE GIRA SITE IS INCREDIBLY SLOW!*



> *Posted by Creamsteak*
> Re: Big Targets in Turn 1
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sollir appeared to join in about 2 days... so he is brash, obviously. Brash people tend to have a lying quality, so make sure you take some kind of insurance if you deal with him.



http://pub80.ezboard.com/fthebugboardsfrm22.showMessage?topicID=42.topic[/quote]
Now that is interesting... pre-turn 1  I should have listened to my own advice later (though me and sollir have discussed the fact that both of us really wanted what happened to happen....)



> *Posted by Creamsteak*
> A Threat...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bring it. Bring it. Oh we shall bring it alright, we shall bring about your doom! Your end is nigh, creamstreakitus. Yes, your end is nigh.
> ...



Heh... yes, you did threaten me good serpenteyes... and it didn't recieve much concern 



> *Originally Posted by Creamsteak*
> Here is my rough draft for my "seperate" offer of peace from that of the Oerth Alliance.
> 
> Serpenteye,
> ...



Ah, here is one of my attacks I was attempting to pursued against Serpenteyes. You must read the last few lines in order to see the culmination, so visit the link.

More on my war against Serpenteyes (in reverse order... I think)
http://pub80.ezboard.com/fthebugboardsfrm22.showMessage?topicID=129.topic
http://pub80.ezboard.com/fthebugboardsfrm22.showMessage?topicID=123.topic
http://pub80.ezboard.com/fthebugboardsfrm22?page=9

Basically its spread out in about 200 posts from pages 8-11 I think... but I could never get any support from anyone for my planned attack against him. As for TFO I ignored him to my own disadvantage...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)

Everyone ignored me hehe and I still cry tears of laughter each time I spot that post in which Melkor threw a catastrophe on 8 PL from me (lol).


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, for obvious reasons I cannot join into nostalgic strategy posts, but I'd like to know which  players are really active at the moment, be it posting or behind the scenes...

We have/had:

Darkwolf - Posting in other threads, but seemingly not here.
Festy Dog - Posted recently in the Emerald test.
Fyre Pyronus - Apparetly gone.
Gnomeworks - Seemingly gone?
Janos - Active behind the scenes?
Kalanyr - Posting in other threads, but seemingly not here.
Knight Otu - I'm here. 
Lichtenhart - Active.
Lucias - Gone?
Macbrea - Seems to be partially active.
Mr Draco - ??
Omegium - Gone?
Redwing - Gone. Position taken by creamsteak.
Rhialto - Gone after a good start?
Serpenteye - Active.
Sollir Furryfoot - ??
The Forsaken One - Active
Tokiwong - Seems to be partially active.
Venus - Gone?

Is this analysis more or less correct?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 27, 2002)

The world is mine, mine I tell you! MUhhahahahha

Shoo shoo go away all of you! You can't avoid the inevitable! Just make it easy on yourself and just let go. Succumb to the one and only and join me in my quest to destr..* COUGH COUGH * cleanse the world and make it a better place for m.. * COUGH * everyone!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Nov 28, 2002)

active, of course. Except there isn't  much that I can do this turn. Every last bit of pl is on a quest or researching...:/


----------



## Janos Audron (Nov 28, 2002)

I had a little problem with this account, so that's why the old one was logged in...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> Heh... yes, you did threaten me good serpenteyes... and it didn't recieve much concern
> *






> creamsteak
> Illuminated One
> Posts: 147
> (2/24/02 11:10:28 pm)
> ...




 That doesn't seem very unconcerned.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 30, 2002)

Board problems for me and others. Short replies only.  But I'm still here.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 1, 2002)

> creamsteak
> Illuminated One
> Posts: 157
> (2/25/02 9:39:37 pm)
> ...




 ... Then how the hell did we survive 7 turns with 3/4 of the players of the IR as our enemies? If I'm a dumbass what does that make the rest of you in the Oerth Alliance, who were repeatedly decieved and manipulated by us? 



> creamsteak
> Bitch, Where's my Custom Title?
> Posts: 258
> (4/9/02 10:04:11 pm)
> ...




Second in command (!?!?!) Now, that's just plain insulting


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 1, 2002)

To be honest you survived because of the way Edena did Industralisation, during the first turn you were allowed to gain pretty much the same power 2 seperate players would have had but advanced with the full power of both behind you as opposed to advancing each half indepently as other players had too. Giving you a rather decent advantage in industrialisation.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 1, 2002)

True, but any other player could have done the same thing. At the start of the IR the UO had a relatively small growth potential, and even after conquering most of the Eastern League we were  barely equal to Alyx, William, Darkness or Turrosh Mak. Our potential was far below Kabooms. All of them could have used the industrialisation rules the way we did, and yet we swiftly surpassed them all. Edena's rules only favoured us because we understood them and acted accordingly.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 1, 2002)

Actually not, you are missing my point your growth potential may have been say 16 per 30 vs Kaboom's 32 per 30 but you had a full 200 PL to invest for each 100 PL he had  (due to having the PL of two players), that is the advantage I'm talking about, if the OA cooperated as you did they would have left at least 1 person vulnerable since they didn't have merged powers.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2002)

Serpenteye, don't take anything that was posted on the Gira site as insulting. I was new to the boards, the IR, you, others, etc. If it helps, me and sollir agreed (before the rules were even finished) that you were the most likely contender to win the war because of your tactical superiority and long-term planning.

I was a bit naive to your real strategy .


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 1, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Actually not, you are missing my point your growth potential may have been say 16 per 30 vs Kaboom's 32 per 30 but you had a full 200 PL to invest for each 100 PL he had  (due to having the PL of two players), that is the advantage I'm talking about, if the OA cooperated as you did they would have left at least 1 person vulnerable since they didn't have merged powers. *




No, Kalanyr, that is incorrect. At the start of turn 1 Mr Draco and I had 120pls (60pls each). That is pretty much equal to most of the other larger factions in the IR. Vecna had 120, William, Alyx, Darkness and Kaboom had close to that. Uvenelei and Turrosh Mak, you, Forsaken One, Melkor LORD OF ALL and Festy Dog had 100-120 PLs. Several other players were close behind. Only Zelda, Creamsteak, Dagger and Sollir were significantly weaker than us at the beginning of the IR, as far as I recall.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 1, 2002)

Ah, but this is not true at the beginning of turn 2 after you'd been allowed to conquer large swathes of Oerth.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ah, but this is not true at the beginning of turn 2 after you'd been allowed to conquer large swathes of Oerth. *




"been allowed to" Are you suggesting that Edena favoritized the UO? I really doubt that he did, we faced many severe setbacks because of his rulings, but I can't argue the point. Off cource everything that happened in the IR happened because Edena "allowed it to". Does that mean that the players' tactics and role playing had no effect on the outcome of their actions? Or that everybody's strategies were of no importance because Edena had already decided what would happen? I really don't think so.
 And if that's not what you meant, you can only mean that the other players allowed us to conquer large swathes of Oerth, and that in turn prooves that some people's stratiegies were more flawed than mine, and that I'm not, relatively speaking, a "dumbass"


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, don't take anything that was posted on the Gira site as insulting. I was new to the boards, the IR, you, others, etc. If it helps, me and sollir agreed (before the rules were even finished) that you were the most likely contender to win the war because of your tactical superiority and long-term planning.
> 
> I was a bit naive to your real strategy . *




I overreacted, I'd like to appologize for that. It was foolish of me to bring this to the EN-boards. I had a bad day and reading the many negative remarks OA members had written about me personally (not about my PC, I perfectly understand that most of you find him both rediculous and offensive) made me a bit upset. Considering the questionable remarks I've made semi-ooc about another player in the 3rd IR, I shouldn't have reacted the way I did. This is really quite embarrassing, I'd prefer to put this whole situation behind me. No hard feelings, Cream .

I think I have quite good chances of winning this IR. Of cource, there are many other players who have as good chances as me. I wouldn't underestimate Forsaken One, Sollir, Festy Dog, Tokiwong or Kalanyr, they proved to be both dangerous and intelligent in the last IR. And many of the new players show signs of cunning and awesome roleplaying ability. Lichtenheart, festy Dog and Knight Otu seem to be much better roleplayers than me. I really don't have much roleplaying experience, I've actually only played three short campains tabletop, none of them longer than 3 sessions, and I had no experience of on-line RP before the IR.
 If you weren't the DM (a little metagaming on my part) I would be quite wary of you as a player, you really impressed me with those oozes (and the many other weird creatures you designed). Had they entered into the IR sooner you would have crushed me and everyone else easily. Too bad about Sollir using them to murder a thousand worlds .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

Who me? I'm just an innocent retarded peasant... just move along nothing to see here...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Who me? I'm just an innocent retarded peasant... just move along nothing to see here... *




LOL!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2002)

> Lichtenheart seems to be a much better roleplayer than me.




Don't say that. I have yet to show something outstanding as the God Emperor in this boards. I really enjoyed our little skirmish at the beginning, and Matsu Nimuro... well let's say he's my most feared opponent by now. 

BTW, though "hart" means actually "heart" in german, my nick is in german. Only one "e".


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

> LOL!




*Are you mocking me? *  

**Crackles with lightning and mutters some vague arcane sounding words under his breath...**

*humble looks and downward gaze*

_Euhm oops, sorry that wasn't me.. euhhh I'll just move along now..._ 

*scurries off in a hurry*


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> * Lichtenheart, festy Dog and Knight Otu seem to be much better roleplayers than me.*




I don't think that I would call myself a "better" roleplayer than you.  But thanks for the compliment!

For the most part, the IR was really great, from a lurker's perspective.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## Macbrea (Dec 2, 2002)

In theory I am active. But things haven't changed for me game wise in so long. I haven't had need to post. 


So, pretty much I am lurking.


 Macbrea


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *In theory I am active. But things haven't changed for me game wise in so long. I haven't had need to post.
> *



That means that the audience Isawa Akahita requested is not granted?

Another clan that is not paying proper respect to the Phoenix... _makes some quick notes..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 3, 2002)

Knight Otu, if you want I'm ready to the duel, since WR seems ready to judge. Do you consider your last one the roleplaying post for the sake of the duel or want to make another one? I have no problem in either case. Also let me if I didn't grasp perfectly CS 's rules about the duels.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd say I'm ready for the duel, though I'm not 100% sure if my last post should just be roleplaying, or also strategy... But I guess I'll go for only rping if neccessary.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 4, 2002)

I think the strategy post is a description of the way your char fights and the moves you'd like him/her to use, but I can stand corrected anytime.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 4, 2002)

Typically, it should be only one fast move, unless I'm mistaken?

I'll have to log off now, maybe you can go ahead and post first?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2002)

Creamsteak, what is the benefits of being Emerald or Jade champion? Is it purely a RP-advantage or are there armies or artifacts that come with the titles? I've read somewhere that there is an Emerald-Legion under the control of the E-Champ. Is that the case in the IR?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

> Lichtenheart, Festy Dog and Knight Otu seem to be much better roleplayers than me.




Wow, thats a big compliment, thanks. I always thought you were a good roleplayer as well, I wouldn't consider myself better than anyone else though. 



> I wouldn't underestimate Forsaken One, Sollir, Festy Dog, Tokiwong or Kalanyr, they proved to be both dangerous and intelligent in the last IR.




Heh, I didn't think I did that much in the last IR, kewl.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 10, 2002)

> Wow, thats a big compliment, thanks. I always thought you were a good roleplayer as well, I wouldn't consider myself better than anyone else though.




No, of course you wouldn't. That wouldn't be polite.  But, really, I roleplay to portray and disguise a strategy for "winning the game", while you actually weave a story out of your posts that seem to be genuinely in character.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 16, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *bump *



I hope it works...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey creamstreak did you get an e-mail from me a while back? How's things going with that?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

I didn't get an email from you... but I may be wrong. I'll figure that much out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh wait... replied. Mission was accomplished.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 17, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Well, for obvious reasons I cannot join into nostalgic strategy posts, but I'd like to know which  players are really active at the moment, be it posting or behind the scenes...
> 
> We have/had:
> 
> ...





I've mailed almost at the start of the IRR that I didn't have the time to play. That has also been the reason why I hadn't posted in the YB/YBA battles for quite some time. I had expected the whole IRR to go faster, but it hasn't I've noticed. 
I do have more time now, and I guess if I can read up all what has happened (not that much) and learn the rules again (that might take some time ;] ) I'd be willing to take up the Crab clan again. That, of course, if it is ok with Cream.
Maybe someone can give me a little overview of what's most important stuff going on atm? I read something about the Emerald Contest?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe someone can give me a little overview of what's most important stuff going on atm? I read something about the Emerald Contest? *




Summary:

The Scorpion Clan has invaded one of the minor clans ruled by Tokiwong (the hare iirc), claiming to have been grievously insulted by them. Other clans expressed concern at what they considered unnessecary levels of violence. The Unicorn and the Phoenix have both been very active diplomatically in this issue, the Unicorn even intervened militarily as a noncombattant.

The Fox Clan (Kalanyr) attempted to provoke a war between the Lion Clan and the Burning Sands by sending an army disguised as BS:ers on a rampage through Lion territory from a base in Otusan Uchi. The Daimyo of the Lion Clan has attempted to resolve the matter by an honourable duel with his Fox counterpart but has so far been ignored. Many other clans have expressed consern at what they consider a serious Fox offence.

The test for Emerald champion has produced it's first sets of winners. Soon (I hope) the contest will enter its final stage and an Emerald Champion will be decided.

Far to the south a mysterious army has invaded the powerful Dwarven nation in that region. The results are unpredictable.

Meanwhile Serpenteye welcomes Venus back into the IRR


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2002)

*The NW*

36) Visgoreth. 300PL.  AL: LE, NE. Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears.

300 years ago the Goblinoid tribes of the Ilaver forest were driven south into the decaying Blessed Empire by a powerful orcish horde from the north. The orcish horde and the great Empire it established soon fell apart while the Goblinoids prospered in their new and fertile homelands, feasting on a rich diet of Human flesh. Their numbers swiftly grew and inspired by the Human civilization they had encountered they gradually reorganized themselves. The Kingdom they had created soon divided itself because of cultural and religious differences but they are now, once again, growing closer, united by race and mutual enemies.
 The Visgoreth nation is by far the most civilized of the two Kingdoms, millions of Goblinoids live off the wealth of the heavily farmed land and in the large cities tens of thousands of laborers and craftsmen create the hardware for their supremely organized armies. Even though they are at war with both their northern and southern neigbours their economy is flourishing. Their main weakness is a lack of spellcasters, their secularized culture produce few clerics and they lack a tradition of arcane magics, though they have partly compensated for this by hiring mercenary wizards from Krislant.

30*(10pl:3ir)

________________

37) The Archbishopric of Gath-Eremel. 260PL. LG, NG, Humans, Elves, Half-Elves (European 14th century)

Beautiful, wealthy and happy, the inhabitants of this pleasant country consider themselves richly blessed by their God and their saintly ruler. Large and plentiful convent-estates produce food enough to feed the (few) poor who exist in this society and provide enough surplus to support a considerable army of Paladins and Clerics and finance secular and religious schooling for the populace. The low taxes generate enough funds to pay for the other needs of the government. Quaint, lovely little castles and villages dot the picturesque countryside and even the perfectly-planned cities stink much less than they should, considering their size. 
 The population of this country is generally the happiest in the world, their loving loyalty to their rulers is beyond compare. Only the truely evil suffer here, and they are few indeed. In this lies the greatest danger to the country. Happiness is not generally considered the mother of invention and contentment has made the people, and their leaders, unyieldingly conservative. Even the religion, the single most imporant part in the people's existance, adamantly preaches resistance to change. Already Gath-Eremel is falling behind its continental neigbours in military technology and strategy and they may soon learn first hand that not all nations are as benevolent, or merciful, as their own.

2*(30pl:6ir), 20*(10pl:2ir)

________________

38) Greyheart Mountains. 300PL. AL: LE. Illithid and their Duergar and Swirfneblin servitors.

Deep beneath this towering wall dwells a secretive nation of Mind Flayers. Few outsiders know of their existance and most of them are enthralled to their service as agents, gathering information and fermenting discord throughout the western and central parts of the continent. The sinsiter manipulations of the Illithid have been the primary cause for many of the conflicts and rebellions that have shaken the continent for the last four centuries.
 Lately there has been a puzzling change in Illithid society. One of the most prominent seers have had fragmented visions of a distant realm, beyond the borders of our reality. In this tale of madness, crumbling suns and world-devouring darknesss, one name, one being has impressed the Illithid above all others; Anabstercorian. Religious fervor has whipped the normally cold and calculating Illithid into a frenzy and they seem to be preparing to abandon their covert manipulations in favour of open warfare. Vast thrall armies are gathering under the banners of Ilsensine and the Illithid are organising into powerful and mobile squadrons in imitation of the tactics of the Great One. For a while yet they may continue their cunning manipulations, but they have been given a thirst for bloodshed and an unquenchable hunger for the Experience of killing.

30*(10pl:3ir)

________________

39) Osgoreth. 220 PL. AL: LE, NE. Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears.

300 years ago the Goblinoid tribes of the Ilaver forest were driven south into the decaying Blessed Empire by a powerful orcish horde from the north. The orcish horde and the great Empire it established soon fell apart while the Goblinoids prospered in their new and fertile homelands, feasting on a rich diet of Human flesh. Their numbers swiftly grew and inspired by the Human civilization they had encountered they gradually reorganized themselves. The Kingdom they had created soon divided itself because of cultural and religious differences but they are now, once again, growing closer, united by race and mutual enemies.
 The Osgoreth tribes regard their western allies with envy, they consider them soft, weak and Godless. Nevertheless, they have long since realised thay their fates are the same, their survival dependent on the strength of their more populous neigbour. It is with some reluctance that they have taken steps to bring themselves closer to the Visgoreth. Though their army is smaller than the Western Goblins it is generally better trained and has better clerical support.

22*(10pl:3ir)

________________

40) Gorakaak. 200 PL. AL: N, NE, CE. Orcs, Half-orcs, Humans, Hags.

The latest incarnation in a long line of orcish attempted Empires, Gorakaak is no more successful than its predecessors. With the aid of their Hag allies from the Coven in the Ilaver Forest they are barely managing to hold their own against their goblinoid enemies to the south, but only the Goblin's enmity with the Blessed Empire to their south has saved it from being overrun. In exchange for their aid the Hags have recieved great priviliges in Gorakaak and are well on their way of establishing a solid control over the country.

10*(10pl:3ir), 30*(3pl:1ir), 10*(1pl:1ir)

________________

41) Weganart. 700 PL. AL: NG. Ice-Elves, Cold-Elementals, Ghosts and spirits.

By mastering the magics of elemental cold the Elves of Weganart created the strongest elven civilization on the planet and have preserved it for 3500 years. In the temperate forests and hills of their country they have erected massive, unmelting, fortifications of ice and snow, as beautiful as they are strong. The capital, Ja'i Tinell, is the largest city on the continent (even though its population barely exeeds 250'000), with crystalline towers reaching for miles into the sky and its great walls dwarfing anything built by human hands.
 Fleets of Icebergs, equipped with large numbers of enormous trebuchets with far greater range than anything that could be mounted on a ship, are a potential threat to human shipping all the way south into tropical waters and west halfway to Rokugan. Their armies on land are even more formidable, bolstered by thousands of natural and unnatural entities. Both on land and sea they are masters of weather controll and are often able to defeat an enemy by turning the fury of the elements against them. Then their fleets and armies move in for the kill, immune to the effects of the cold they have created.
 Fortunately this civilization is reletively benign. Because of the low rate of population growth of elves it's near-impossible for them to replace the inevitable casualties that a major war would cause. As long as they are not provoked they are unlikely to go to war against their neigbours.

2*(100pl:10ir), 5*(20pl:10ir), 40(*10pl:1ir) 

________________


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

Urge to destroy world rising...

Unite the clans, form 1 big army, tech like hell, mass our armies and conquer to lesser species and above all... the tree hugging hippies! Death to the pointy eary things!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

WB Venuz, I never recieved an email from you -but I assume it was sent. Glad to have you back. Things move slowly, as many of the players are not really there... and some that are -are not. Like Sollir and Darkwolf whom are around -but never ever post to the IRR.

So anyway, glad to have you. I'll end this round after the Emerald Contest... and I'm still pawing over judging myself and Serpenteyes. I just don't want to do it, because I honestly don't want either of us to lose. Any player can volunteer to do the job, or any two players if you want.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 18, 2002)

Good to see you back, Venus! 

Apparently, all fights for the first round of the contest are over now, except for Utaku Xieng Chi vs Uda Hiyone. Should we assume that Utaku Xieng Chi has advanced in this fight?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Urge to destroy world rising...
> 
> Unite the clans, form 1 big army, tech like hell, mass our armies and conquer to lesser species and above all... the tree hugging hippies! Death to the pointy eary things! *




For a moment there I mistook you for Forrester  Do you think I've included too many elven nations? Or is it the idea of enormous iceberg dreadnaughts that is troubling you?  Worry not, there are only five countries remaining and all of them are predominantly Human (and quite dull so far *sigh*).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

I've got 5 Ideas:

Psionic Dominant Country (I don't think we have one, but a single one would suffice without making psionics a type of power)

Nation of Anti-Druids

Masachistic (sp?) Chaotic evil nation...

Independantly Wealthy Pirate Nation, where everything is legal

A Nation that would be lawful good if they didn't devote their entire GNP to developing high end world threatening weapons, "as a deterant."

Tell me if you like any of them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I've got 5 Ideas:
> 
> Psionic Dominant Country (I don't think we have one, but a single one would suffice without making psionics a type of power)
> 
> ...




Hmm. I can use some of this, and incorporate it into what I've already envisioned, thanks. 

Of what I've written so far about Rokuworld in this thread is there anything you have objections to? Or is everything ok?

I plan to have finished building the world before turn 2.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

No objections so far. I think we will make a thread in plots & places for your world, once it's done.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

> Independantly Wealthy Pirate Nation, where everything is legal




Sounds like me


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 21, 2002)

Ok, does anyone have an idea what to do with the Jade contest?

If we have to decide randomly, I'd say that the clan than wins the Emerald contest should not win the Jade contest, nor should the Phoenix if I don't win the Emerald contest.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2002)

Creamsteak, I got the reply for the mission but I only got half the results I wanted. Do I get anything back from Janu Geitana or is she still at work?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm buying from my free 20 PL:

The Flashing Katana Within The Flames (+6/+0) 
and 
Blessed By Truth (+0/+5 Char Def Taint)

So that'll fill up my PL nicely.
My PC will wield both.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, people, I am out.

I've been a bad boy in real life, and Creamsteak has decided that he should punish me for that, here on the messageboards. Because of that, I will withdraw from this game, because I do not want to play with someone who lets what I do in my private life affect a game he runs online.

Goodbye to all of you, I hope you will have a good time.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Janos is out of the IR. He dropped out himself, and he was honest about it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Well, people, I am out.
> 
> I've been a bad boy in real life, and Creamsteak has decided that he should punish me for that, here on the messageboards. Because of that, I will withdraw from this game, because I do not want to play with someone who lets what I do in my private life affect a game he runs online.
> 
> Goodbye to all of you, I hope you will have a good time. *




Oh. Well, that sucks  I don't suppose you're going to change your mind(s)....(?).... please


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Honestly I'm having trouble staying adamant in mind to Janos. I really don't condone his actions, as It's one of those things that I just stand against on a moral issue, but then again... he has many admirable things that make me want to revoke my own negative opinion. I'm still not quite ready to say what I want to say, I need to finish a particular letter to Janos first.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2002)

Now you're really making me curious... So, Janos, what have you been doing? The human mind always imagines the worst...  (j/k)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

Whatever it was, I think it should be kept between Janos and Creamsteak, unless they are willing to tell.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 30, 2002)

Sollir's Big Play for Turn 1 has been foiled, oh well, there's always turn 2


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

* Wonders what could possibly have foiled Sollir's plan... *


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 30, 2002)

^_______________________^


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

I think there is a message hidden in this post, but where?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmm, what can we decipher from a smug grin?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe that he knows something about this thing?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

Hrm, you may wish to ignore my IC post   It has something to do wtih



> Meanwhile, a blight of taint has apparently seeped into the crab, crane, lion, and dragon clans through a food source. Apparently corrupt vegetation has allowed the Shadowlands to poison the tea grown in the northern crab lands, and it has gradually seeped out into the hands of the citizens. This horrible blight has caused almost every village, town, and city under control by these clans to increase in taint score by 1 full point. It doesn't bode well...




That I didn't know happened already, OOC info of course   Btw, that wasn't my Big Turn 1 Play


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

*Let There Be Light!*

The World of Rokugan has been created.

_______


1) Dragonspine Mountains. 80 PL, AL: N, NE, CE. Monsters and beasts
A massive formation of mountains and plateaus extending from the borders of Rokugan to the vast glaciers of the North Pole, the Dragonspine Mountains are cold and desolate. Few intelligent beings inhabit these forbidding peaks, except for Yetis and the occasional Ice Elemental.
 This area lacks any internal organization or rule but if it was to be attacked the aggressor would be faced by 80 PLs (1 IR) scattered over the mountains.

_______________


2) Hjavallinda. 110 + 50 PL, Al: CE, NE, N. Frost Giants (Bloodthirsty Vikings)
The tundra of the subarctic extend south into this cold land, meeting the warmer taiga in the west and south. Hjavallinda is a chaotic and unstabile country, ruled by Frost Giants and their orcish servitors. A richer land than the Dragonspine Mountains, it supports an impressive population of cold-loving monsters. Twelve tribes compete for dominance, but will usually unite to face outside threats. Their PL and IR is as follows: 25:7, 16:4, 12:8, 10:3, 10:2, 8:3, 6:4, 5:2, 5:1, 5:1, 5:1, 3:1. 
 The untamed monsters account for another 50 PL (1 IR), but will not fight lest attacked or hungry.

_______________


3) Red Sands. 60 PL, AL: N, LN, LE, NG. Human (Mongol-like culture)
The smows of winter seldom reaches this dry, warm land, that is constantly raided from the north and the south, but its people have learned to cope with the rough conditions. A loose confederation of warlike Human tribes eke out a living here. Most monsters, and foreigners, have been killed or driven out.
10*(6 PL : 3 IR)

_______________


4) Burning Sands.

_______________


5) Kacheri(talevianteru)'s Empire. 40 PL, AL: CE, NE, LE. Dragons and Kobolds (not making nice).
Between desert and taiga lies this land af grassy hills. Despite its pastoral appearence it is not a pleasant place. An insane but extremely powerful Red Dragon and his decendant Wyrms and Half-Dragon-Kobolds rule the Kobolds of this land with an Iron-Fist.
5PL:- , 5*(3PL, 3*(5PL:3IR)

__________________


6) Shivering Desert. 18 PL, AL: LG, LN, NG, CG. Elves  
A small but fierce nation of elves, this cold and dry country is rapidly loosing land to its larger neigbours, having lost 70% of its territory in 12 years. Despite the inhabitant's skill with magic and arrow this realm seems doomed.
8:1, 5:1, 5:0

__________________


7) Noveradu 120 PL. AL: N, LN, NG. Humans (Samarkand with chinese cultural influences) 
A civilized country, by Gajin standards, Noveradu has adapted quite much of Rokugani culture, but is under greater cultural influence by the powerful Sankei Caliphate to the south. Noveradu is somewhat well known in the region for its skilled merchants and its advanced and complicated financial institutions, but the majority of the population is farming the temperate lands by the inner sea. 
30:15, 10:12, 3*(10:10), 7*(5:5), 5*(3:2) 

_________________


8) Southern Sands, 70 PL, Al: CE, NE. Halflings (Cannibalistic Athas-style halflings)
Seven allied tribes of bandits and raiders inhabit these dusty plains and deserts. The surrounding nations view these people with hatred and fear and that sentiment is returned with interest. The only exception to this is the relation of the tribes to the Tana'ri of the Darkspire Mountains, who are their main ally and trading partner. Demon-worshipping cults are the main religion here and half-fiends are quite common and respected.
20:10, 3*(10:5), 4*(5:4)

________________


9) The Darkspire Mountains. 675 PL, AL: CE, NE. Demons and half-fiends of many races 
The Darkspire Mountains have long been touched by the taint of the Shadowlands to the north and shows many similarities to that twisted land. It was the corruptive influence of the Shadowlands that allowed a small horde of Tana'ri to use an unusual planar conjunction to rip open a temporary portal to Rokuworld 500 years ago. Since then they have expanded their power greatly and are now in a position to threaten much of the South-Central continent. The internal divisions of the past have been narrowed by a new, dreadful ruler, a Marilith of awesome power and cunning.
 The Darkspire Demons have a strong, and growing influence in Southern Sands, Goorwood and the Fetid Swamp and collect much of their breeding-material from those areas. They have large armies of half-fiend monsters, quite a few of which are trolls, that they usually send as a first wave of attack against their enemies in battle. Their primary enemies are the Sankei Caliphate to the North-West and the ISA to the south.
100:60, 75:50, 6*(50:30), 10*(20:5)

________________


10) Goorwood. 300 PL, Al: CE, NE, N. Monsters of many kinds
The Goorwood is a hellish, stinking and deadly tropical rainforest. The northen reaches have been heavily fouled by the taint and all of the forest has long been tormented by the Darkspire Demons and their obcene experiments. Many beasts of the forest have been tied and twisted into the service of the fiends from the mountains. An order of militant NE elven druids (PL 20) are fighting a loosing battle, against both demon and monster, to rebuild the natural order to suit their own desires. Nevertheless, the demons are able to mobilize up to 200 PL of monsters against their enemies.
200:1 (Demon-controlled), 80:1 (Untamed), 20:1 (Druids)

__________________


11) The Fetid Swamp. 200 PL, Al: CE. Monsters, Trolls, Lizardfolk, Troglodytes
The Fetid Swamp is, if possible, an even viler place than the Goorwood. The taint has touched this land deeply and the demons roam as freely here as in the western woods. The monsters here are every bit as dangerous, if not more so. A mighty nation of Trolls is rumoured to have existed here millennia ago and they are still the main species of the swamp, though there is no trace of civilisation in them today. A small, and failing, nation of Troglodytes are competing with the stronger Lizardfolk for dominance by the coast, while the trolls are stronger in the drier east. They all greet the demons as their lords, though. The Druid order was strong here once, now it's completely wiped out.
80:1 (Demon-controlled monsters), 30:1 (Untamed), 60:1 (Trolls), 20:1 (Lizardfolk), 10:1 (Trog.)

________________


12) Solrek. 50 PL, Al: LG, NG. Gnomes (Thai)
Adversity has been hard on this beautiful country and the people have suffered long under attack by the awesome power of the Darkspire, but the people have endured and grewn stronger in their love and solidarity for one an other. Without the alliance of their mighty dwarwen neigbours all their valour and strength would long ago have been for naught. However, they rue the day when the enemy is defeated, for surely then there will be nothing to stop the dwarven nation from devouring their small and war-torn land.
10:4, 7*(5:1), 5*(1:1)

_________________


13) Debek. 70 PL. AL: GC, CN. Gnomes (Angkor)
Richer and traditionally more sheltered than its northern neigbour, Debek has until recently enjoyed a life of easy pleasures and good-natured decadence. All that changed when the powerful Dwarven empire to the west and south moved a great army to the border and made their ultimatum to either join them against the Demons of Darkspire or be treated as their ally and be destroyed. Terrified, both of Dwarf and Demon, Debek made the only possible choice and marched north with the Dwarves. Though there has been much resentment and outright rebellion against the Dwarven dominance all rebellion has been crushed and the majority of the population now support the war.
20:10, 5*(5:4), 10*(2:1), 5*(1:1)

__________________


14) The Dwarven People's Republic. 750 PL. AL: LN, LE. Nibelungen Dwarves. 7th rank manufacturing, 5th rank engineering, 5th rank geography, 4th rank physics. Year 1710 technology.
 400 years ago a great cataclysm devastated the traditional dwarven clans of the Darkspire mountains, probably instigated by the fledgling demonic empire of that region. This caused the deaths of thousands of dwarves and wiped out the entire leadership of the dwarven clans. The society was shattered and the people were forced to flee from the Tana'ri into the lowlands to the south where they were assaulted by the native Humans. Their losses were catastrofic but they eventually managed to rebuild and reorganize their social structure. They fought back and after many years of battle they were victorious. The wars of the exile had changed and darkened the spirit of the Dwarven people, however, and the pressures of those great conflicts strengthened their lawful nature. They had become completely selfless as individuals, sacrificing all for the race and for the new and united government they had elected, allowing nothing to stand in the way of their collective quest for greatness and revenge.
 The ancient magical lore of this race was saved and they rebuilt their population by using a strange kind of polymorphing magic to convert Human prisoners to Dwarves and using them as breeding stock. The result of that breeding was 100% dwarven, though not as powerful as their Nibelungen parent. Combining numbers and flawless organization they swept trough and conquered their Human neigbours, their confidence and strength growing with every victory. The wars sparked in them a greater desire for knowledge and power and they started to advance in the field of technology. Slowly this new knowledge spread into the outside world, even to distant Rokugan.
 Their hatred for the Demons of Darkspire continued to grow and as the power of the DPR increased it hardened into an unshakable resolve to eradicate them. They forceibly conscripted the neigbouring gnomish nations and the Avariel nation of Eliseraferem into their International Security Alliance (ISA) and are offering heavy resistance to the recent powerful demonic offensive.
3*(100:50), 30*(10:10), 30*(5:7)

___________________


15) Slauhthorn Peninsula. 35 PL. AL: N, CN, CG. Human (Iron-age tribes, asian Indians)
 Defeated tribal remnants of the once powerful nations that were driven south by the inexorable advance of the DPR. Repeatedly crushed and broken they are now too insignificant for the Dwarves to bother enslaving and are, for the moment, safe to pursue their own petty interior conflicts.
5*(7:0)

____________________


16) Eliseraferem. 10 PL. AL: LG. Avariel Elves 
 No people has been worse damaged by the Demonwars than the Avariel. They once had a strong precence in the Darkspire mountains, but are now nothing but a remnant of their former power. The only thing that protects their continued existance is the strong Dwarven legions stationed in the mountain fortresses of their land. The Elves are now completely subserviant to their Nibelungen overlords.
10:1

____________________


17) Ilaver Forest. 550 PL. Al: All, mostly chaotic. Elves, Seelie, Unseelie, Goblins, Humans, Hags, Monsters.

This temperate and sub-arctical forest is the largest woodland in the world, covering almost three times as much land as Rokugan. Even though it is sparcely populated this vast forest still provide a huge number of species and individuals with a home. The terrain is unsuited for large empires and with a few exceptions the people here live in tiny, isolated tribes and villages without much, or any, government above the local chieftain or village-council.

 Two neigbouring Seelie and Unseelie countries (55pl:10ir / 50pl:8ir) are locked together in an ancient but relatively unbloody war. Constantly shifting alliances with Elves, Humans, Goblins, other Humans and Hags makes the situation impossibly chaotic for outside observers. 

 Some 200 000 elves (40PL) live in the impressive Suerovlinan Fortress and its surrounding lands at the mouth of the Iceflow River (the large river flowing into the inner sea on the map). United for mutual protection and the preservation of the forest they have repeatedly blocked attempts from the civilizations to the south of exploiting the forest, though that has greatly strained their resources and cost then casualties they can ill afford in the face of increasing raids from savage Humans and Goblinoids

 A powerful group of Hags of high level, calling themselves The Coven (99PL), cast their dark shadow over the western parts of the forest. All beings not bonded to them have their dreams haunted by nightmares if they sleep within 200 miles of the Hags' terrible fortress, a disgusting Palace of Sculpted Flesh capable of attacking any enemy of the Coven who enter it (it is 50PL and fights at +2/+2, its obcene pseudopods have a considerable range). Four times a year, on every solstice, the Hags sacrifice a particularly powerful or good enemy to the fortress, adding his flesh and soul (and PL) to the terrible construct.
 Elves are also affected by the nightmares during their reverie and even the seelie are not unaffected, all beings except Undead, Demons and CE Oni find themselves unable of memorizing (or eqv.) spells within 150 miles of the place. The nightmares are increasingly severe the closer one travel to the fortress and also get worse every night one spends within the nightmare forest. Every night spent within the zone one must succeed a Will save, the DC based on time and distance, or go irreversibly insane.
4pl, 12*2pl (the Thirteen Sisters), 50PL (the Palace), 15pl:15ir (the junior sisters), 6pl:6ir (slaves and constructs)

 The remaining inhabitants of the forest are disorganized and weak. 50pl:5ir (The Goblin tribes), 15pl:3ir (the Human tribes (Siberian and iron-age Finnish)), 20pl:3ir (The Free Seelie), 30pl:5ir (The Free Unseelie), 11pl:2ir (The Free Elves), 180pl:18ir (misc. monsters)
____________________


18) Poison Isles. 200PL. AL: LE. Gold Elves, polynesian Humans. 5th Rank Biology and Medicine

The home of 412 kinds of venomous serpents, 593 kinds of venomous spiders, 15 kinds of venomous insects, 57 kinds of poisonous plants, 5 kinds of venomous birds, 39 kinds of venomous lizards, 14 kinds of poisonous mammals and a countless amount of poisonous lies makes these islands into an assassins candystore. Not even the Goorwood is the source of this many potent toxins. 
 These islands have long supplied the armies and assassins of the eastern half of the continent with agents of chemical warfare, and though the majority of the population are farmers and fishermen the poisons are the source of the nation's wealth. The hierarchy of their society is quite simple, the population is divided by racial and familial lines into a number of castes  with a rigid set of responsibilities. The lower castes, labourers of all kinds working and living under the harchest possible conditions, are all composed of Humans (except for the occasional elf who is demoted as punishment for a capital crime, prevented by magic from commiting suicide).  The elves are the educated classes. They are the managers, engineers, soldiers, mages, government officials and the all-important alchemists, refining natural poisons and enhancing their potency with magic.

20*(10:2)
___________________


19) Kapey g'rak. 170PL. AL: CE, NE, N. Orcs.

Also known as the Pirate Isles, Kapey g'rak is infamous amongst the merchants of the southern seas, but their reputation is worse than the truth. A powerful fleet patrol the waters between the isles and the mainland, intercepting and capturing any vessel that seems worth the effort but most of the population is peaceful farmers, minding their own business trying to survive in a hostile world. The islands have a rich, volcanic soil but the bountiful harvests have led to an ever increasing population and gradually the spice-plantations have been converted to food-production to prevent starvation. This have decreased the production of spices, the islands main source of income and since the islands are the main producer of spices in the world this will have severe repercussions for Kapey g'rak.
 Whilst millions of poor and starving orcs are desperately trying to survive by any means, causing widespread rioting and looting that's increasingly difficult to contain or control, distant eyes have set their sights on the islands. Spices are of immense value to the merchant princes of the far west and the islands will have to be dealt with in any case because of the piracy and the heretical nature of the Orcs. Though the orcs don't realise it, their situation might soon be a lot worse.

50pl:0ir (pirate fleet), 12*(10pl:1ir)
___________________


25) The Ivory Kingdoms. 300 PL. AL: N, CN, CE. Humans, Ogres, (West Indies, West Africa)

Fertile plantations, ricefields and orchards line the tropical coastline, long ago having replaced the ancient tropical rainforest that once grew here on what is probably the most productive farmland in the world. The ebony humans of these tiny countries are quite wealthy, relying on domesticated ogres and awakened trees to perform most of the heavy labour in the fields. Druidism is the most prominent form of magic here, but the druids here place less importance on serving nature than having nature serve them. The terror spread by the undead spirits of the razed jungle have caused a large part of the population to turn to a dark kind of woodoo, narcotics and human sacrifice.
 A vast savanna occupies the northern highlands of the confederated countries and continues all the way to the western foothills of the darkspire mountains. The warlike tribes in this region supplies a huge amount of elefant- and monster- ivory to the traders from the south.

10*(30:10)
__________________


26) Yabany. 50 PL. AL: N, CN. Humans (early Iron-age Japan)

Warlike tribes who spend most of the time fighting against each others occasionally raid across the border into the northern lands of the Phoenix. Even though they are often at war amongst themselves they have enough cultural bonds and loyalties to unite against an invading enemy.

5*(10:1)
__________________


27) Kanogor Savanna. 100 PL. AL: N. Humans (African plainsmen, Turk nomads), Monsters.

This geographical region serves as a buffer-zone between the Ivory Kingdoms in the south and the Sankei Caliphate in the north and as such is under heavy pressure from two very different and advanced cultures. Merchants and armies have marched into this region from all directions, the merchants have passed, the armies have not. The Humans of the savanna are organised into tribes, clans and city- or rather village-states. For centuries they have honed their skill with weapons and tactics against each others and the dangerous beasts and monsters of the savanna and grown into highly effective warparties. However, the lack of unity between the tribes makes sure that they are little more than a nuisance for the surrounding nations.

12*(5pl:1ir) (humans), 40pl:0ir (monsters)
_________________


28) Drakar. 500 PL. AL: N, LN, CN. Gem Dragons.

In the beginning there were Dragons...  Then the lesser races were created...  And the Metal and the Chromatic went to war...  We were pulled in, on both sides, and we died while the bipeds prospered...  We died, but we were mercenaries...  The opposite aligned, they had passion...  Passion burned and they burned...  They are ashes...  We still live.

There are still dragons in the world, Oriental Dragons, Occidental Dragons, Dragons of all colours, but they are but insignificant remnants of what they once were. The only nation of Dragons remaining in the world, except the pathetic Kacheri(talevianteru)'s Empire, is this and even mighty Drakar is fading, dying. The Dragons of Drakar were cursed by the last breath of the last Queen of the Gold Wyrms and the last Queen of the Red Wyrms as they died biting one anothers throaths, both blaiming the neutral Gem Dragons for their defeat, and ever since then they have been infertile. The Dragons of Drakar can not afford a single death, for every casualty brings them closer to oblivion, so they spend their long lives carefully protecting their great hoards, and though they will not admit it they are afraid.

Nevertheless, their power is unquestionable and few would dare to challenge them, so their country is secure. Occasionally a group of powerful adventurers seeking to make themselves rich and famous will attempt to penetrate the border defences and travel into the mazelike trapped lairs of the Great Wyrms (because of their age they are all ancient Great Wyrms). Most of them will perish but sometimes they are successful and the number of Dragons is reduced again, irreversibly. Every few decades or centuries a Dragon, of CN or N alignment, will go abroad in frustration or boredom, and eventually they too will perish.

Effectively, Drakar serves as a buffer-zone between the Ivory Kingdoms and the Suel Empire. They are unlikely to ever involve themselves in the outside world to any significant degree.

500pl:0ir
________________


29) The Suel Empire. 

Mr. Draco-Land...

________________


30) Suhrypt. 60PL. AL: N, LG. Humans and Mummies (Ancient Egypt).

This small dusty plain is all that remain of the once mighty Suhrypt. Driven from their lush river-plain centuries ago these people subsist mostly by hearding camels and goats under the watchful and benevolent eyes of their long dead mummy pharaos.

10*(6pl:2ir)

________________


31) Cetesef. 350PL. AL: LG, N, NG. Humans (Babylonian)

When the old Blessed Empire collapsed it left behind chaos and death, as barbarians and imperial generals turned warlords competed with each others for power. All over the broken Empire civilians suffered and died to an unprecedented extent. That was also the case in Cetesef, but to a lesser degree, for Cetesef was older and far more civilized than the Empire that it was once conquered by and when the Empire fell the priests of the old religion declared Cetesef reborn as an independent nation. The people united behind the powerful symbols of their nationality and, under the banners of the priests, expelled barbarians and imperial generals both. In a famous battle the land itself came to life and swallowed a large imperial legion at the guidance of clerical magics. Since then Cetesef has been mostly left in peace by its neigbours.
 The Clerics and their Priest-King of Cetesef rule the country in the name of their God of Earth. Their control over that element is astounding and provides military protection trough enormous stoneshaped walls that encircles both the cities of their country and the very border of the nation itself. It also giver them the power to devastate an enemy with earthquakes and has the power to enrich their soil to provide plentiful food for the populace. The common folk of the nation are famous for their carefree joy of life and the unnatural productivity of their agriculture has given most of them plenty of free time to enjoy all the pleasures of life. The merchants have the great advantage of being positioned at a geographical crossroads but have proven far to lazy and scrupleous to have much success in the competition with foreigners.

10*(20pl:10ir), 10*(10pl:5ir), 10*(5pl:1ir)

Epic Spells of elemental earth:

Earthquake, Stone Shape, Enrich Soil. 

________________


32) The Free Cities. 400PL. AL: NE, CE. Humans and Halflings (15th century Italy)

In the wake of the great wars that brought down the old Blessed Empire the people of the Sunset Coast turned to a form of civilized barbarism. Anything that could strengthen the individual or the cuttroath organization he was often a part of was considered good. Knowledge, regardless of how dark, was prized for the power that could be derived from it and your fellow man was only appreciated so far as you could exploit him. And thus, society prospered, for the people of the Sunset Coast practised capitalism in its purest form. New religions arose that understood and exploited this new climate and older religions that failed this died out. 
 It is the way of evil that the strong shall prey upon the weak, and as a consequence the levels of organization increased. It is the way of chaos to destroy organization, and thus the political order was constantly overthrown in everchanging alliances and betrayals. Eventually, though, the forces of chaos were weakened and the current order of cooperation slowly coalesced.
 The primary ten cities of the coast divided the hinterland between themselves, trough war and bribery and assassination, during the second century after the fall of the Empire. The following decades they saw their neigbours growing stronger and more organized and gradually united into the current state of confederation to fend off those who would destroy their way of life. Internally the cities also grew more ordered as the external peace gave the lords time to strengthen their positions at home. The criminal organizations were brought under the control of the government, in the cities where they didn't already control it, and made into formidable tools of the law, but still remained criminal. 
 In all of the cities the law was merely a tool of power and greed and was therefore supremely pragmatic. Everything that didn't reduce the power of the Merchant Lords or reduced their competetiveness was legal. Slavery, necromancy, all kinds of prostitution and sexual practices, controlled piracy and smuggling, all perfectly legal and often means of the rulers to enrich or entertain themselves. Semilegal government organizations plays a constant game of ruthless intrigue in the other cities and abroad and many of the thieves guilds of the western world are under the control of one of the Free Cities. 
 The Merchant Lords are equally skilled in legal trade and ply the waters of the western ocean in competition and cooperation with each others. Lately, though, they have discovered a target too powerful to be taken on individually, but ripe and rich for the taking and even now they are readying a great fleet to take the orcish spice isles Kapey g'rak.

10*(20pl:10ir), 10*(10pl:5ir), 20*(5pl:1ir)

________________


33) Mahyar. 240PL. AL: N, CN, LN, NG. Humans. (Slavic)

The Mahjar people were but one of the many barbarian tribes that helped destroy the Blessed Empire but by an accident of history they grew into a nation while most of their kin were destroyed or assimilated. At the beginning of the great migration the Mahyar fled after failing to rebell against the nation that would eventually become the Sankei Caliphate. Desperate they fled west towards the Blessed Empire, where they hoped to find sanctuary. The armies of the Sankei in hot pursuit they approached the border and were stopped, the Blessed Empire would not allow a foreign army on its soil and trusted them not.
 Trapped between two armies that could easily crush his people the Mahyar chieftain despaired and cried out to the heavens. No God answered his prayer, only a lone githzerai scout spying on the situation from the ethereal, trying to decide how the interhuman conflict would affect his people's planned attack against the infant illithid nation in the Grayheart Mountains. On a whim he appeared before the startled Mahyar chief and offered his advice; The north was still mostly clear of enemy forces and the mountains offered sanctuary. The chieftain saw no alternative but to follow his advice and headed north, guided by the Githzerai. 
 The Imperial commander watched the advance of the Sankei army with rising anger, the countries had fought many wars and their hatred for each others was great. Foolishly he assumed the Mahyar were a part of the Sankei Army (his scouts had all been myseriously killed and all scrying was blocked) and decided to attack the enemy before they had a chance to order their army for battle. The Mahyar barely managed to escape as the two armies clashed.
 Trough the high passes of the Grayheart Mountains the Githzerai led the Mahyar into an Illithid ambush. When the Illithid and their servants massacred the Mahyar a Githzerai army descended upon them by planar travel and turned the ambushers into ambushees.
 The decimated remnants of the Mahyar fled into the western lowlands, disgusted and terrified but with a secret weapon of great power. The Githzerai never conquered the artifact which was their reason for attacking the illithid, the Mahyar chieftain found it in the hands of a fallen enemy. By the power of that artifact they proceeded to cut out a kingdom for themselves out of the Blessed Empire. 
 The artifact awakened in them an alien kind of magic and many of them became wielders of the Illithids' strange powers. Psions and psionic warriors are plentiful and mighty among the Mahyar and are keeping the borders safe.
 The Illithid exacted a terrible vengeance for the loss of their holy artifact and unleached a devastating plague upon the humans they blamed for their loss, since they knew the many clerics of the militant and powerful Gith could easily stop their plagues. The plague swept across the continent, but helped its intended targets more than it harmed them by causing chaos in the Blessed Empire.

10*(15pl:7ir), 10*(5pl:1ir), 20*(2pl:1ir)

Artifact: Orb of Penumbria. +2 to army attack/+2 to army defence by strengthening the psionic abilities of its owners or giving psionic abilities if they had none.

________________


34) The Blessed Empire of Hochrei. 325PL. AL: CN, N. Humans. (Holy Roman Empire)

500 years ago the Blessed Empire was a giant straddling the western world. From the borders of the Suel Imperium and Drakar in the south to Weganart in the north and far into Sankei and Ilaver in the east and north-east its great legions marched at will, maintaining an ancient peace. Since then, things have changed. Invasions from every direction caused too great strain on the empire's military when a devastating plauge of Illithid creation swept trough and killed fully one third of the human population. The Empire crumbled and fell while its generals desperately tried to combat both social disorder, invading enemies and each-others. Barbarian tribes filled the vacuum of the collapsing State and a darker age followed.
 Eventually civilization returned the the shattered west, as nations built on their rediscovered heritage and reorganized politically and socially. One nation in particular picked up the lost traditions of old and clad itself in the trappings of an earlier age. The Blessed Empire of Hochrei was born, but not as a centralized extroverted Empire but as a divided feudal kingdom. As time progressed the lords and clergy became increasingly powerful, at the expense of central authority, and all that's keeping the country together now is the certain knowledge that they must stand together or fall alone against their mutual enemies to the north, south and east. 
 The armies of Hochrei are enormous, supported by and recruited from millions of toiling peasants. The Knights are numerous and battle-hardened, some of the finest warriors in the world. And the mages, while fiercely independent, are a potentially devastating force, having fully recovered the ancient lore of the old Empire. The powerlevel of Hochrei would be higher, if only it wasn't so divided against itself. The figurehead Emperor can never truly rely on his feudal armies, and the generals of the armies can never truly rely on the individual knights. Even worse; military strategy and tactics are considered cowardly and unchivalrous when used against humans (their Goblinoid enemies do not recieve this courtesy) and the armies are therefore often surprisingly inefficient.

40pl:10ir, 5*(20pl:5ir), 10*(10pl:2ir), 30*(2pl:1ir), 25*(1pl:0ir)

________________


35) "The Papal State"

"Rhialto Land"

________________


36) Visgoreth. 300PL.  AL: LE, NE. Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears.

300 years ago the Goblinoid tribes of the Ilaver forest were driven south into the decaying Blessed Empire by a powerful orcish horde from the north. The orcish horde and the great Empire it established soon fell apart while the Goblinoids prospered in their new and fertile homelands, feasting on a rich diet of Human flesh. Their numbers swiftly grew and inspired by the Human civilization they had encountered they gradually reorganized themselves. The Kingdom they had created soon divided itself because of cultural and religious differences but they are now, once again, growing closer, united by race and mutual enemies.
 The Visgoreth nation is by far the most civilized of the two Kingdoms, millions of Goblinoids live off the wealth of the heavily farmed land and in the large cities tens of thousands of laborers and craftsmen create the hardware for their supremely organized armies. Even though they are at war with both their northern and southern neigbours their economy is flourishing. Their main weakness is a lack of spellcasters, their secularized culture produce few clerics and they lack a tradition of arcane magics, though they have partly compensated for this by hiring mercenary wizards from the Free Cities.

30*(10pl:3ir)

________________


37) The Archbishopric of Gath-Eremel. 260PL. LG, NG, Humans, Elves, Half-Elves (European 14th century)

Beautiful, wealthy and happy, the inhabitants of this pleasant country consider themselves richly blessed by their God and their saintly ruler. Large and plentiful convent-estates produce food enough to feed the (few) poor who exist in this society and provide enough surplus to support a considerable army of Paladins and Clerics and finance secular and religious schooling for the populace. The low taxes generate enough funds to pay for the other needs of the government. Quaint lovely little castles and villages dot the picturesque countryside and even the perfectly-planned cities are idyllic and pleasant. 
 The population of this country is generally the happiest in the world, their loving loyalty to their rulers is beyond compare. Only the truely evil suffer here, and they are few indeed. In this lies the greatest danger to the country. Happiness is not generally considered the mother of invention and contentment has made the people, and their leaders, unyieldingly conservative. Even the religion, the single most imporant part in the people's existance, adamantly preaches resistance to change. Already Gath-Eremel is falling behind its continental neigbours in military technology and strategy and they may soon learn first hand that not all nations are as benevolent, or merciful, as their own.

2*(30pl:6ir), 20*(10pl:2ir)

________________


38) Greyheart Mountains. 300PL. AL: LE. Illithid and their Duergar and Swirfneblin servitors.

Deep beneath this towering wall dwells a secretive nation of Mind Flayers. Few outsiders know of their existance and most of them are enthralled to their service as agents, gathering information and fermenting discord throughout the western and central parts of the continent. The sinsiter manipulations of the Illithid have been the primary cause for many of the conflicts and rebellions that have shaken the continent for the last several centuries.
 Lately there has been a puzzling change in Illithid society. One of the most prominent seers have had fragmented visions of a distant realm, beyond the borders of our reality. In this tale of madness, crumbling suns and world-devouring darknesss, one name, one being has impressed the Illithid above all others; Anabstercorian. Religious fervor has whipped the normally cold and calculating Illithid into a frenzy and they seem to be preparing to abandon their covert manipulations in favour of open warfare. Vast thrall armies are gathering under the banners of Ilsensine and the Illithid are organising into powerful and mobile squadrons in imitation of the tactics of the Great One. For a while yet they may continue their cunning manipulations, but they have been given a thirst for bloodshed and an unquenchable hunger for the Experience of killing.

30*(10pl:3ir)

________________


39) Osgoreth. 220 PL. AL: LE, NE. Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears.

300 years ago the Goblinoid tribes of the Ilaver forest were driven south into the decaying Blessed Empire by a powerful orcish horde from the north. The orcish horde and the great Empire it established soon fell apart while the Goblinoids prospered in their new and fertile homelands, feasting on a rich diet of Human flesh. Their numbers swiftly grew and inspired by the Human civilization they had encountered they gradually reorganized themselves. The Kingdom they had created soon divided itself because of cultural and religious differences but they are now, once again, growing closer, united by race and mutual enemies.
 The Osgoreth tribes regard their western allies with envy, they consider them soft, weak and Godless. Nevertheless, they have long since realised thay their fates are the same, their survival dependent on the strength of their more populous neigbour. It is with some reluctance that they have taken steps to bring themselves closer to the Visgoreth. Though their army is smaller than the Western Goblins it is generally better trained and has better clerical support.

22*(10pl:3ir)

________________


40) Gorakaak. 200 PL. AL: N, NE, CE. Orcs, Half-orcs, Humans, Hags.

The latest incarnation in a long line of orcish attempted Empires, Gorakaak is no more successful than its predecessors. With the aid of their Hag allies from the Coven in the Ilaver Forest they are barely managing to hold their own against their goblinoid enemies to the south, but only the Goblin's enmity with the Blessed Empire to their south has saved it from being overrun. In exchange for their aid the Hags have recieved great priviliges in Gorakaak and are well on their way of establishing a solid control over the country.

10*(10pl:3ir), 30*(3pl:1ir), 10*(1pl:1ir)

________________

41) Weganart. 700 PL. AL: NG. Ice-Elves, Cold-Elementals, Ghosts and spirits.

By mastering the magics of elemental cold the Elves of Weganart created the strongest elven civilization on the planet and have preserved it for 3500 years. In the temperate forests and hills of their country they have erected massive, unmelting, fortifications of ice and snow, as beautiful as they are strong. The capital, Ja'i Tinell, is the largest city on the continent (even though its population barely exeeds 250'000), with crystalline towers reaching for miles into the sky and its great walls dwarfing anything built by human hands.
 Fleets of Icebergs, equipped with large numbers of enormous trebuchets with far greater range than anything that could be mounted on a ship, are a potential threat to human shipping all the way south into tropical waters and west halfway to Rokugan. Their armies on land are even more formidable, bolstered by thousands of natural and unnatural entities. Both on land and sea they are masters of weather controll and are often able to defeat an enemy by turning the fury of the elements against them. Then their fleets and armies move in for the kill, immune to the effects of the cold they have created.
 Fortunately this civilization is reletively benign. Because of the low rate of population growth of elves it's near-impossible for them to replace the inevitable casualties that a major war would cause. As long as they are not provoked they are unlikely to go to war against their neigbours.

2*(100pl:10ir), 5*(20pl:10ir), 40(*10pl:1ir) 

________________


42) The Sankei Caliphate. 800 PL. AL: N, CN, LN, NG. Humans, Half-elves, Elves, (Baghdad Caliphate late 800s)

The second greatest empire of the main continent and far more cosmopolitical than Rokugan, The Sankei is a powerful cultural and economical influence on the central and western areas of the continent. Their merchants can be seen in any of the major cities from the icy shores of the Weganart to the mountain halls of the Niebelungen Dwarves and their culture is making itself known in all the courts of the west, copied or combatted, but never ignored. The many and diverse peoples of the Caliphate are, mostly, coexisting peacefully, held together by strong commercial and military bonds. The society is surprisingly secular and tolerant of different religions, though one monotheistic faith is by far the most dominant.
 Four powerful armies guard the borders (75 PL), directed by the intrige-ridden Council of the Sorcerers (75 PL) in the capital city of Laramun.
 Even though the caliphate is tremendously powerful there are an increasing number of signs that it may well be past its peak and heading towards a rapid decline. Recent incursions by the halflings of the Southern Sands and their demonic allies have put a great strain on the military supply structure in the south east and though the raids should have been easily defeated stopping them was both difficult and expensive. The society shows increasing tendencies of decadence and indifference both in the ruling classes and the general populace.
5*(75pl:10ir), 10*(20pl:10ir), 45*(5pl:1ir)

________________


43 The Undying Empire. 9000 PL. AL: LN, LE. Undead

 Ancient beyond mortal comprehension is this Empire, powerful beyond mortal dreams, trancending the boundaries of flesh, death and life, yet time still shrouds it and everything touched by time will pass. Already it is decaying. For mortal beings are not meant for eternal life and immortal minds can still break while the stuff that holds them endures. They know this and despair, for though they do not take pleasure in life their fear of loosing it is deeper than any dread that any being of life can feel. And yet they have surrendered to that which is unavoidable and thus made it so.
 They were not always like this. Once their unlife was glorious, thousands of liches made billions of lesser servitors, their palace-cities pierced the clouds and sprawled for hundreds of miles, beautiful and wealthy. Millions of mortals dwelt among them, living like kings, being honed for their eternal unlife to come. Their magic bent heaven and earth to their will and if they had desired dominion of the world they could easily have taken it. But they desired nothing in the world that they did not already have, and then they came to desire nothing. The eldest among them grew bored and slaughtered the living, ending the rejuvenation of their society, securing its stagnation and the doom still to come.
 Their power is still vast, their knowledge is still deep, though most is forgotten, and they could still take the world if they should so desire. Perhaps they could be strirred to action once again, fiends have tried to in the past, but though they will defend themselves if attacked it would take extraordinary circumstances to provoke them to aggression. Perhaps if they saw some power threaten their superiority and made them fear defeat and eradication, perhaps... I do not know. I do know that they will not share their lore and will not trade for any price. Ships passing within a hundred miles of their coasts are never seen again.
9000:0

__________________


The Map is also finished, but we are going to need some space on a website somewhere to post it since it's too big for me to post directly to the boards. I think several people were willing to provide that when it was discussed previously, but things may have changed. So... Anyone?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2003)

I can most likely host it if it's not much bigger than 2 megs.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

ca 300-400 kb.

I've e-mailed it to you an hour ago.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2003)

Here is that map that everyone has been waiting on


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm not quite happy with it, though I suppose it fills its purpose well enough.

Comments, anybody?
I can still change it if there's something you don't like.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2003)

> Oh wait... replied. Mission was accomplished.




Creamsteak, about the mission, that was only one characters efforts you replied about. Is the other character still at work or has something happened?

btw, map isn't bad, suits it purpose well


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2003)

The only problem I see is that the burning sands should be to the north-west of Rokugan.

You did a great job!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

Hmm, that's certainly a problem. I suppose I could remove the border to area 3, removing the country,  and ceate a new nation in the southern part of area 4 to keep the Burning Sands from being too large.

edit: Just did. I'm going to wait a while to see if anyone has any other critisism to offer before I send the edited map to Creamsteak.

___


> You did a great job!





> btw, map isn't bad, suits it purpose well




Thanks.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 4, 2003)

1st of all, I'm back in the IR.

2nd: The Burning Sands are good as they were, thank you very much.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

That's great Janos. Welcome back.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 5, 2003)

A letter is returnt to the Lion Damyo, intentional late. 

You dare demand my life, you wish to kill a weaker foe ? Because we were framed ? Coward. At least make your representative one of my skill.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2003)

My reply is in the IC-thread.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2003)

A belated welcome back, Janos!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2003)

bumpbump


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2003)

Is the final round of the tournament ready for judgement yet? It doesn't appear so, but I assume I could be mistaken.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2003)

Neither Lichtenhart or Knight Otu seem to have posted their strategies yet... ... ... We are all waiting anxiously.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry about that, but I wanted to wait for Lichtenhart.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2003)

Are you sure he's not waiting for you?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he was waiting for Festy, at least that is how I understood his last post.

But I think I can cook up a post to speed things up a bit, or at least , that's how I understand your post.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2003)

It wasn't my intention to pressure you, I just have certain plans I'm eager to execute.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2003)

Understandable


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

Creamsteak
A few months ago I suggested that you should change the trading rules since they would be unbalanced when the IRR 'went global'. You pretty much agreed with my concerns and wrote that you would change the rules, and that you merely had to finish balancing an equation to do so. 
 Have you finished creating that rule now, and if you have are you going to implement for turn 2 or it retroactively for turn 1 too?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Creamsteak
> A few months ago I suggested that you should change the trading rules since they would be unbalanced when the IRR 'went global'. You pretty much agreed with my concerns and wrote that you would change the rules, and that you merely had to finish balancing an equation to do so.
> Have you finished creating that rule now, and if you have are you going to implement for turn 2 or it retroactively for turn 1 too? *



 Because of certain plans I know of, the trading rules I re-designed will be implemented (and posted) for turn 2, but turn 1 will go as originally designated.

As for this, I'm going to end the tournament mid round if this suspension lasts over the weekend. I'm off Monday, and I'll be 'cutting' lost players at that moment, after general emails.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm sorry about the delay in the tournament but I'm waiting for an e-mail answer from Festy. Either way I'll make my post no more than 9 hours from now.

I have two question for CS:

1) To attack the Burning Sands, the more direct routes cross my territories. Since I had troops by my borders did they spot anything?

2) To send you templates for turn 2, I kinda need to know the revenues from trading in turn 1. (And also  what became of my little projects).


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Creamsteak, I have a suggestion for you.  The powers-list ( the list that shows who owns what and the PL and IR) is a bit hard to cross-reference to the map since the locations are named differently on the map and the list. Lichtenhart (I think it was him) made a list some time ago where both names were given. That made it possible for us to see where our territories in the powers-list were located on the map. But it's still somewhat too time consuming to use. Now, when turn 2 is soon to begin and a lot of chaos is sure to ensue (hopefully) we need an easier way, so that we won't be bogged down comparing lists.
 It would be an easy thing to do for you to incorporate the information in Lichtenharts list into the powerslist and post that at the beginning of the turn. 
_______


> CB1 Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Face of the East Castle)
> CB2 Watchtower of the East
> CB3 Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Razor of the Dawn Castle)
> CB4 Kaiu Shiro (Carpenter Castle)
> ...




If the numbers (on the Provincemap) of the provinces would be added before their names on the list it would be even better.



> Province Number Clan Province Name
> 1 Imperial Rintem
> 2 Imperial Okuan
> 3 Imperial Miya Estates
> ...




(not all the provinces are owned (in the IRR) by the named clan, this is the "official" list and will need some changing.)

Example:

7. Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
8. Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 
9. Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 

L1.   Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
L6.   Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
L10. Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
L11. Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 

etc

___

I know this is a bit of extra work for you but I think that in the long term you'll save more time on this than you'll spend on it.

PS: Please forgive my presumpteousness


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2003)

That could be useful.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry about the delay in the tournament but I'm waiting for an e-mail answer from Festy. Either way I'll make my post no more than 9 hours from now.
> 
> I have two question for CS:
> 
> ...



1) Everyone, through runners, and other informants: knows that there is a movement towards the Burning Sands. Yes, they do cross your lands, what are you going to do?

2. Don't worry about it yet. I must go  through the lists piece by piece for a few hours before we can continue.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------

